# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Nase trudnice

## egemama

za sve nas kada nam ponestane nade; 

trudnice s ovog podforuma: ukupno *87*   :D  :D  :D 

*2005. god.*   :Heart:  

_5.mj_
rara - ICSI, VV

_4.mj._  :Heart:  
ljiljana - ivf
egemama - prirodno (iscekujuci 5. ivf)
anemona
Kata - prirodno
NEGI - prirodno

_3.mj_  :Heart:  
tyna 
Blondie xx 
Pika 
Anita30 
Gagac 

_2.mj._   :Heart:  
Nera32 
Maxime 
Ivana75 
Marči -  4.IVF/ICSI
Gogsi - 1. stimulirani IVF/ICSI nakon 2 AIH 
Eowyn - prirodno u ocekivanju 4.ivf-a  
Jadro -2. (stimulirni) IVF, VV  
Riba 
Fido 
Odra - 2.ivf (spontani ciklus) Osijek  

_1.mj._   :Heart:  
Katica 
Tanjaa 
Timmy - ivf  
Didi 


*2004. god.*   :Heart:  

12.mj. 
rvukovi2 - 4.ivf  
Tonja - ivf  
klo - 5. ivf  
Dabo - prirodno (uz dabroston)  
Mirta30 - prirodno (uz Klomifen)  
sandy-l - 2.ivf  
Andja - prirodno  
Maja_B - ivf  

11.mj.   :Heart:  
zani - ivf  
Vlatka - prirodno  

10.mj.   :Heart:  
marinca - 3. IVF FET  
vesnare - 5. IVF FET  

9.mj.   :Heart:  
Becka Jasna - 4. IVF/ICSI  

8.mj.   :Heart:  
zena Lotusa - prirodno  
Doriane - 2. IVF  

7.mj.   :Heart:  
Ana320  
tanjusa - prirodno nakon 2 IVF-a  

6.mj.   :Heart:  
deja - 2. IVF  
PattyC - prirodno  
vesna3 - 3. IVF  
Noa - FET  
Lindsay - prirodno  
vjeverica - ins.  
LEA7 - 2.ivf  

5.mj.   :Heart:  
Nera - prirodno  
yaka2003 - inseminacija  
Hani - prirodno  
sarajevska_grudvica - prirodno  

4.mj.   :Heart:  
^she^ - IVF  
Himera - 1.IVF (nakon nekoliko ins)  
Masha - prirodno  

3.mj.   :Heart:  
Sanela - prirodno  
Stella - 1. IVF  
Klarita - prirodno  
puros- 1. IVF  

2.mj.   :Heart:  
panda - prirodno prije ins.  

1mj.   :Heart:  
Coccinela (prirodno)!  

*2003.god.* 

12.mj.   :Heart:  
pituljica - ins.  

11.mj.   :Heart:  
spaceman (prirodno!)  
Belladona Took (prirodno uz PCOS) 
Mrva (prirodno cekajuci 1. IVF) 

10.mj.   :Heart:  
Nika612 (prirodno, cekajuci 5. IVF) 
Samba (prirodno uz PCOS) 
jasna (IVF, Canada) 

9.mj.   :Heart:  
eki 

7.mj.   :Heart:  
kiga 
Zeljka (2 IVF) Vuk Vrhovac 
didi (4 ins., 1 IVF/ICSI) Petrova - beba Hana 25.03.2004.  
Goga13 (nakon HSG-a prirodno) 
cyber shot (2 IVF/ICSI) Petrova 
PAMI (1 IVF) KBC Rijeka 
Dea 

6.mj.   :Heart:  
Beta 
Hurtifor (1. IVF/ICSI, PCOS na oba jajnika) (sada mama2) 

5.mj.   :Heart:  
Nada 
Roza 
Meri 

3.mj.   :Heart:  
vivien 
ankika 

2.mj.   :Heart:  
tiaiva 
Karin

----------


## egemama

uf, ovo mi je bio najvazniji topic, a zahvaljujuci passek smo ga uspjeli izvuci  :D 

ali, kao sto vidite nije bas azuran pa molim da mi pomognete upisati nase nove trbusaste   :Heart:

----------


## dragana33

Blondie xx  :Saint:  
Gagac  :Saint:  
Nera32  :Saint:  
Maxime  :Saint:  
Ivana75  :Saint:  
Marči  :Saint:  
Gogsi  :Saint: 

Ovo je sa nekog starog odbrojavanja, tu su bile ove nase trudnice!  :Heart:   Mozda je jos neko bio na novijim listama!

----------


## odra

I Negi je naša nova trudnica!!! :D

----------


## tyna

:Smile:  i moja malenkost!!!!!

----------


## bibi

I kata iz kucne radinosti!!  :Wink:

----------


## kata

Fala Bibi , da i ja SAM TRUDNICA :D  :D  :D

----------


## sky

Hej, zasto nitko ne upisuje nove trudnice na listu? Ako dobro pratim imamo jos Negi, Katu, Anemonu!

----------


## egemama

zato sto na ovu listu mogu nadopunjavati samo ja (i D32) a malo sam neazurna u zadnje vrijeme.

----------


## sanja30

Ajmo Ege, konacno i ti na vrh!!!!  :D

----------


## sanja30

Kod Blondie xx mozes dodati - 1 inseminacija, VV

----------


## jadro

ja cu malo grintat (nek mi se netko usudi proturjeciti   :Grin:  ) na boju najgornjeg topica. Izgleda nam malo sumorno, crno, nema andjela ni drugih smajlica, kao da nema veselja, a to je naaaajveseliji post ovog djela foruma. Znam da se stedi na memoriji pa su smajlici "suvisni",  pa imam jedan prijedlog za egemamu-da imena trudnica, ili mjeseci budu u nekoj veseloj boji (crvena, plava..). Mozda gnjavim, i nije to tako vazno, ali eto...ja besposlena   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Tone

Koliko god mi bilo drago biti na listi gdje su trudnice ipak moram napomenuti da sam imala spontani u prvom mjesecu 2005. i da ne pripadam na ovu listu, osim ako nisu pravila drugačija, pa tu pripadaju i one koje su ostale trudne bez obzira na ishod.

Pusa svima  :Heart:

----------


## egemama

oprosti Tone  :Sad: 

ajde, malo cu vam udovoljiti, ali stedimo na prostoru pa nema bas kica  :Wink:

----------


## jadro

Ege, ti si super  : - )

----------


## TIGY

Ege, svaka čast, sad je ipak malo veselije !!!  :D

----------


## †marival

ajmeeee koliko predinih   :Saint:  

ege  :D .... od srca cestitam na mrvici   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------

:D sretno

----------

Nije da se hvalim, ali možete i mene staviti na listu trudnica...    :Embarassed: 

ICSI, VV

----------

:D  cestitam sve najbolje  :Heart:

----------


## TIGY

Prijavljujem nove trudnice za 05/2005 :D:

katka22  :Heart:  
kikić  :Heart:  
sissi  :Heart:  
Josh  :Heart:  

I naravno, još jednom čestitam od srca !!!  :D

----------


## TIGY

Imamo još trudnica :D:

Zvrk   :Heart:  
Stela   :Heart:  

Idemo Ege, imamo pravi bejbi-boom na forumu !!!  :D

----------


## TIGY

> :D  :D  :D  :D super bravo i ja sam vesela jer sam jutros dobila dvije crte na testu naime ja tek u petak vadim betu ali sam kupila test za rano otkrivanje trudnoce i pokazao mi dvije linije jedna jeste malo blijeda ali ipak je tu ja odmah odnijela doktoru poto je on nas prijatelj kaze super to jt to ali ipak dodi u petak da vidimo betu .nadam se dobrim rezultatima.
> :D


Prijavljujem i daliu,   :Saint:  , mada čekamo petak,
ali plus je plus, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ... :D !!!

----------


## LEA7

pa drage moje ne stignem čestitati svakoj pojedinačno , moj mrvičak vlada mojim vremenom.
zato, *ČESTITKE OD SRCA SVIM NOVOPEČENIM TRUDNICAMA,* NEKA VAS BOG ČUVA KAO I MENE...........
 :Love:  

LEA

----------


## dragana33

Jos jedna nasa nova trudnica:  :D 
Natalija30    :Saint:

----------


## Josh

A ja prijavljujem i Rex!  :D

----------


## Jelka

Hoće li nam one javiti svoj ODP? Tak da ih možemo pratiti? Hajde, curke, javite nam!   :Love:

----------


## cesma

> za sve nas kada nam ponestane nade; 
> 
> trudnice s ovog podforuma: ukupno *87*   :D  :D  :D 
> 
> *2005. god.*   
> 
> _5.mj_
> rara - ICSI, VV
> 
> ...

----------


## cesma

cesma je jos jedna nova trudnica nakon 2 icsi :D

----------


## ENA26

Ja bi dodala i sebe mada sam nova na forum.

----------

I ja sam nova trudnica 3 mesec.

----------

I ja sam nova trudnica 3 mesec.

----------

Ja 2 mesec, 1 IVF....

----------


## Modesty Blaze

Maja B jednako Modesty Blaze a ja rodila u 4 mjesecu ove godine trojčeke. Od prve -IVF. Da se zna sad bubamare imaju 7 mjeseci. Dršte se curke!

----------


## beba

I ja sam nova trudnica,dodduše sad sam već 6. mesec.
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## lara01

Najdraže moje moderatorice,

ajde uhvatite vremena pa kopirajte ovdje listu novih trudnica sa "odbrojavanja".
Puno nas ima   :Laughing:  

pusa


p.s.
i pazite, lijepo vas je to zamolila jedna trudnica  :Wink:  pa mi se nemojte 
poslije žaliti na ječmenac i slične stvari.

----------


## jadro

ccccc
sto je ova lista na vrhu neazurirana i nazalost nekih cura netocna   :Sad:

----------


## lara01

Moderatorice moje najdraže......

ajde kad uhvatite vremena plizzzz  riješite ovu listu.

----------


## asja

evo liste  da nam podigne moral, svaka nasa trudnica. Ja sam kopirala, pa ako je nesto netocno ili nepotpuno ispravite, dodajte

Naše trudnice 2005. 

1.mj. 
Katica 
Tanjaa 
Timmy -IVF, Maribor 
Didi 

2.mj. 
Nera32 
Ivana75 
Marči - 4.IVF/ICSI, Maribor 
Gogsi - 1. stimulirani IVF/ICSI nakon 2 AIH, VV 
Eowyn - prirodno u ocekivanju 4.ivf-a 
Jadro -2. (stimulirni) IVF, VV 
Riba 
Fido 
Odra - 2.IVF(prirodni ciklus), Osijek 

3.mj. 
tyna 
Blondie xx 
Pika 
Anita30 
Gagac 

4.mj. 
ljiljana - ivf 
anemona 
Kata - prirodno 
NEGI - prirodno 

5.mj. 
Zeljka-vt 
Rex - 1. IVF, IVF poliklinika 
Natalija30 
Zvrk - IVF(prirodni ciklus), SD 
Stela 
katka22 
sissi - 3.(stimulirani) IVF/ICSI, Maribor 
Josh 
rara - ICSI, VV 
Ena26 - IVF, VV 

6.mj. 
Lili - 7.IVF/ICSI, Maribor 
Korni7 
Dany 
Cesma - 2. ICSI 
Tamar 24 - 2. IVF 
Goga - IVF, Petrova 

7.mj. 
Lola 
Bibi 
Beba 
Teta Eta – 2.IVF 
Rica – prirodno 

8.mj. 
Luna Rocco – prirodno 
Nikailuka – prirodno 
Jecika123 – klomifen 

9.mj. 
Dalia 
Lea011 – 1.IVF 

10.mj. 
Smokvica – 3. IVF, VV 

11.mj. 
Iva9 – 2. IVF, Rijeka 
Dd29 – 1.IVF, IVF poliklinika 
Lota – 1. AIH 

12.mj. 
Sanjana - 2. AIH 
Lara01- 1.ICSI Maribor (prije toga VV, 1ET, više stimulacija) 
T - prirodno 
Tinkili – AIH, Petrova 
Jelka
 Val

----------


## Jelka

Joj, super, super!  :D 

Kod mene je bilo prirodno, nakon 2 AIH, 1 IVF, 1 FET.

 :Love:

----------


## Tinkili

Asja, hvala na uvrstavanju na listu, 

imam samo maleni ispravak, naime AIH nije obavljena u Petrovoj vec u privatnoj ordinaciji u susjednoj drzavi   :Wink:

----------


## ZuZi

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Treca sreca....pre toga duza pauza i promena doktora
Stomak raste a i moja sreca sa njim  :Heart:

----------


## Val

Kraj mene se može dopisati 2. AIH, Poliklinika Vili!!  :Heart:

----------


## asja

Naše trudnice 2005. 

1.mj. 
Katica 
Tanjaa 
Timmy -IVF, Maribor 
Didi 

2.mj. 
Nera32 
Ivana75 
Marči - 4.IVF/ICSI, Maribor 
Gogsi - 1. stimulirani IVF/ICSI nakon 2 AIH, VV 
Eowyn - prirodno u ocekivanju 4.ivf-a 
Jadro -2. (stimulirni) IVF, VV 
Riba 
Fido 
Odra - 2.IVF(prirodni ciklus), Osijek 

3.mj. 
tyna 
Blondie xx 
Pika 
Anita30 
Gagac 

4.mj. 
ljiljana - ivf 
anemona 
Kata - prirodno 
NEGI - prirodno 

5.mj. 
Zeljka-vt 
Rex - 1. IVF, IVF poliklinika 
Natalija30 
Zvrk - IVF(prirodni ciklus), SD 
Stela 
katka22 
sissi - 3.(stimulirani) IVF/ICSI, Maribor 
Josh 
rara - ICSI, VV 
Ena26 - IVF, VV 

6.mj. 
Lili - 7.IVF/ICSI, Maribor 
Korni7 
Dany 
Cesma - 2. ICSI 
Tamar 24 - 2. IVF 
Goga - IVF, Petrova 

7.mj. 
Lola 
Bibi 
Beba 
Teta Eta – 2.IVF 
Rica – prirodno 

8.mj. 
Luna Rocco – prirodno 
Nikailuka – prirodno 
Jecika123 – klomifen 

9.mj. 
Dalia 
Lea011 – 1.IVF 

10.mj. 
Smokvica – 3. IVF, VV 

11.mj. 
Iva9 – 2. IVF, Rijeka 
Dd29 – 1.IVF, IVF poliklinika 
Lota – 1. AIH 

12.mj. 
Sanjana - 2. AIH 
Lara01- 1.ICSI Maribor (prije toga VV, 1ET, više stimulacija) 
T - prirodno 
Tinkili – AIH, Petrova 
Jelka - prirdno
Val -2 aih - poliklinika villi

2006.

siječanj
rozaa - prirodno 
anchi - klomifen 


veljača

Šuška - klomifen, AIH 
maris - prirodno 
ZuZu 
Marry Ann - IVF -PRIRODNI
sanja74 -2. stimulirani IVF,SD

----------


## ZuZi

A da,kod mene je 3. ICSI  :Love:

----------


## bailadora

Ja sam nakon 2. AIH ostala prorodno
Sad brojim već 11. tjedana  :Smile:

----------


## maca77

Ja sam u sestom mesecu trudnoce, posle mnogo iscekivanja vantelesne oplodnje ipak ostala trudna prirodno :D

----------


## Metvica

jel bi mogla neka moderatorica lijepo srediti listu - ono što radi Tia - pa da imamo uvijek ažurnu listu -kao na Beti, a ne da se razvlači topic s izmjenama i dopunama?
:trep-trep: 
:upucav: 
 :Love:

----------


## Tia

i ja već duže vrijeme imam ideju da se na zasebnoj (zaključanoj) temi Naše trudnice stavi lista prijašnjih godina i nakon proteka tekuće doda i ona onako cijela.

Još jedna ideja mi je da imamo i temu Naše čudesne bebe pa onako po godinama tj. mjesecima u kojima su rođene, ne moraju biti imena dovoljan je nik mame/tate.
 :Wink:

----------


## bailadora

I ja sam :D  :D  :D 
Vec 6. mjesec- prirodno

----------


## Snjeska

*Naše trudnice 2006.* 

1. mj. 
anchi - klomifen 
2. mj. 
maris - prirodno 
Mary Ann - 1. IVF, prirodni, SD 
3. mj. 
dsandra - klomifen 
MARI - 1. stimulirani IVF, VV 
lorami - 1. IVF, IVF klinika 
aka - 1. IVF, Maribor [/color]
4. mj. 
Bailadora - prirodno 
MumB – 1. IVF, VV 
navi – prirodno 
5. mj. 
mire – IVF, Maribor 
klara – 6. IVF, Maribor 
Mirela33 – 1. IVF/ISCI, IVF klinika 
6. mj. 
bruni – 1. stimulirani IVF, Petrova 
Maxime – IVF/ICSI, Maribor 
Lidali – 14. IVF/ICSI, SD 
tiki - prirodno 
Pastrva - prirodno 
7. mj. 
leonas – 1. IVF/ISCI, stimulirani, IVF klinika 
sanja30 – prirodno, nakon 14 IVF/ICSI na VV 
kati – prirodno 
8. mj. 
maria-mare – 1. IVF/ISCI, stimulirani, IVF klinika 
martamaric – prirodno 
on – prirodno 
dia13 – 1. IVF, poliklinika Vili 
9. mj. 
natali11 - 
anna - prirodno 
10. mj. 
Malac – IVF, Maribor 
Bole - 1. IVF, Maribor 
rvukovi2 – 2. IVF trudnoća – 6. IVF, SD 
Pcelica Mara – prirodno 
Tea2 – 2. IVF/ICSI, VV 
AnneMary – 1. IVF/ICSI, stimulirani, SD 
Snjeska – 11. stimulirani IVF, VV 
11. mj. 
Mirkany – AIH, 
loptica – prirodno 
pipo – 2. IVF, VV 
Neti – 7. IVF/ICSI, SD 
Roza – IVF, prirodni, Petrova 
Angelina Bell - prirodno 
mayda – 1. IVF, Rijeka 
12. mj. 
Becky – IVF, prirodni, Petrova 
Lauda – 4. IVF, Maribor 
Mužjak – prirodno 
vlatkapeno – IVF, SD 
mija32 – 7. IVF, Maribor 
giga – 9. IVF, stimulirani, Rijeka

----------


## Snjeska

47 novih trudnica u 2006. godini :D  :D 

neka u 2007-oj taj broj bude barem dvostruko veći.

 :Heart:

----------


## Mirkany

:D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## TIGY

Jupi ...  :D !!

----------


## andiko

Kako je početak godine tanak, ali zadnja 4 mjeseca kraj u velikom stilu ! :D

----------


## uporna

Treba malo da se zalaufamo nakon blagdana pa kad u 2. krenu ina33 i ostale očistit će se ovaj podforum Potpomognute.  :Grin:  
A naravno novih ne bu ni bilo jer bu tako dobro savladale sve upute i savjete da bu i docovi ostali bez posla.

----------


## Tia

*Naše trudnice 2006.* 

1. mj. 
anchi - klomifen 
2. mj. 
maris - prirodno 
Mary Ann - 1. IVF, prirodni, SD 
3. mj. 
dsandra - klomifen 
MARI - 1. stimulirani IVF, VV 
lorami - 1. IVF, IVF klinika 
aka - 1. IVF, Maribor
4. mj. 
Bailadora - prirodno 
MumB – 1. IVF, VV 
navi – prirodno 
5. mj. 
mire – IVF, Maribor 
klara – 6. IVF, Maribor 
Mirela33 – 1. IVF/ISCI, IVF klinika 
6. mj. 
bruni – 1. stimulirani IVF, Petrova 
Maxime – IVF/ICSI, Maribor 
Lidali – 14. IVF/ICSI, SD 
tiki - prirodno 
Pastrva - prirodno 
7. mj. 
leonas – 1. IVF/ISCI, stimulirani, IVF klinika 
sanja30 – prirodno, nakon 14 IVF/ICSI na VV 
kati – prirodno 
8. mj. 
maria-mare – 1. IVF/ISCI, stimulirani, IVF klinika 
martamaric – prirodno 
on – prirodno 
dia13 – 1. IVF, poliklinika Vili 
9. mj. 
natali11 - 
anna - prirodno 
10. mj. 
Malac – IVF, Maribor 
Bole - 1. IVF, Maribor 
rvukovi2 – 2. IVF trudnoća – 6. IVF, SD 
Pcelica Mara – prirodno 
Tea2 – 2. IVF/ICSI, VV 
AnneMary – 1. IVF/ICSI, stimulirani, SD 
Snjeska – 11. stimulirani IVF, VV 
11. mj. 
Mirkany – AIH, 
loptica – prirodno 
pipo – 2. IVF, VV 
Neti – 7. IVF/ICSI, SD 
Roza – IVF, prirodni, Petrova 
Angelina Bell - prirodno 
mayda – 1. IVF, Rijeka
sretna1 - prirodno
12. mj. 
Becky – IVF, prirodni, Petrova 
Lauda – 4. IVF, Maribor 
Mužjak – prirodno 
vlatkapeno – IVF, SD 
mija32 – 7. IVF, Maribor

----------


## Tia

Evo tražene su neke izmjne za prošlu godinu pa ja ispunila želje

----------


## Tia

*Naše trudnice 2006.* 

1. mj. 
anchi - klomifen 
2. mj. 
maris - prirodno 
Mary Ann - 1. IVF, prirodni, SD 
3. mj. 
dsandra - klomifen 
MARI - 1. stimulirani IVF, VV 
lorami - 1. IVF, IVF klinika 
aka - 1. IVF, Maribor
4. mj. 
Bailadora - prirodno 
MumB – 1. IVF, VV 
navi – prirodno 
5. mj. 
mire – IVF, Maribor 
klara – 6. IVF, Maribor 
Mirela33 – 1. IVF/ISCI, IVF klinika 
6. mj. 
bruni – 1. stimulirani IVF, Petrova 
Maxime – IVF/ICSI, Maribor 
Lidali – 14. IVF/ICSI, SD 
tiki - prirodno 
Pastrva - prirodno 
7. mj. 
leonas – 1. IVF/ISCI, stimulirani, IVF klinika 
sanja30 – prirodno, nakon 14 IVF/ICSI na VV 
kati – prirodno 
8. mj. 
maria-mare – 1. IVF/ISCI, stimulirani, IVF klinika 
martamaric – prirodno 
on – prirodno 
dia13 – 1. IVF, poliklinika Vili 
9. mj. 
natali11 - 
anna - prirodno 
10. mj. 
Malac – IVF, Maribor 
Bole - 1. IVF, Maribor 
rvukovi2 – 2. IVF trudnoća – 6. IVF, SD 
Pcelica Mara – prirodno 
Tea2 – 2. IVF/ICSI, VV 
AnneMary – 1. IVF/ICSI, stimulirani, SD 
Snjeska – 11. stimulirani IVF, VV 
11. mj. 
Mirkany – AIH, 
loptica – prirodno 
pipo – 2. IVF, VV 
Roza – IVF, prirodni, Petrova 
Angelina Bell - prirodno 
mayda – 1. IVF, Rijeka
sretna1 - prirodno
12. mj. 
Becky – IVF, prirodni, Petrova 
Lauda – 4. IVF, Maribor 
Mužjak – prirodno 
vlatkapeno – IVF, SD 
mija32 – 7. IVF, Maribor

----------


## FIRDEVS

uz klomifen zbog PCOS na oba jajnika u drugom ciklusu uglegala +
sad sam 8+5

----------


## lucylu

i ja sam tu u 2006 g./12 mj

1. IVF Cito   :Smile:

----------


## Tia

*Naše trudnice 2007.*  

1. mj. 
Ibili – 1. IVF/ICSI, stimulirani, IVF klinika

2. mj. 
Bebana_2006 – 1.IVF, Maribor
Elli – 6.IVF
sarjevo – 4. IVF, IVF klinika
Micha – prirodno
lucky – 2. IVF/ICSI, stimulirani, IVF klinika

3. mj.  
nijenina – 2. IVF/ICSI, Ljubljana
jana – 2. IVF/ICSI, stimulirani, VV
veda – 2. IVF, stimulirani, VV
VFR – ?
Ana29 – 7. FET/IVF, VV
arwen30 - ?, Petrova
Helena28 - 1. IVF, Merkur-VV
MISA – 1. IVF, stimulirani, VV

4. mj. 
majica555 – femara+štoperica+ciljani
Brba - Maribor
Garfy – 2. IVF, stimulirani, Cito
eni9 – 1. IVF stimulirani, VV
lolinho – 1. IVF, stimulirani, VV
npjaksic – 4. IVF, Cito
Čupko1 – ? IVF, stimulirani,VV
Kaća - prirodno
julika – 1. IVF, VV
kajka - ?
lucija05 – FET
AnjaRijeka – 3. IVF, stimulirani, Rijeka
alisa77 – IUI
sara78 – štoperica+1.AIH, Osijek 
luce st – prirodno
DijanaP – IVF, prirodni, VV

5. mj. 
nadda – 1. IVF/ICSI, stimulirani, Cito
maar – FET
Ivva – 1.IVF, stimulirani, VV
tanjama – prirodno
timea – AIH, VILI
ella28 – 3. AIH
freia – 1. IVF, IVF klinika
nali – 1. IVF, (klomifen, gonal), IVF klinika
tito – FET
Shorty – 1. IVF, stimulirani, IVF klinika

6. mj. 
Alen-ka – 2. IVF, Petrova
SSR – femara+štoperica, AIH (2.)
speranza – 1. IVF, klomifen, VV
valena – 2. IVF, prirodni, VV
pinkbunny – 1. IVF, stimulirani, IVF klinika
aska31 – IVF/ICSI, stimulirani,VV
Myra2 – FET, nakon 2. stimuliranog IVF/ICSI, Cito
suzana72 – prirodno
bibita – IVF, VV
Lorena –  IVF, stimulirani, VV

7. mj. 
Hamsa – 1. IVF/ICSI, VV
ina33 – FET, nakon 3. IVF-a (6. transfer), Maribor 
iva9 – prirodno
navi – prirodno
zg franka – AIH, klomifen, gonal

8. mj. 
Šuška – 1. IVF/ICSI, SD
Soko – 2. FET
Ella1 – 2. IVF, stimulirani, SAD
pino – prirodno
smak – 3. IVF, IVF klinika
maja1 – 1. IVF/ICSI, stimulirani, VV

9. mj. 
nela37 – 4. IVF, stimulirani, a 1. u Mariboru 
otta – IVF, stimulirani, Maribor
zana – 1. IVF/ICSI/TESE, Bruxelles
tajan – 4. IVF/ICSI, Ljubljana/Postojna
nia – 2. IF/ICSI, stimulirani, Maribor
andiko – FET, VV
Nerka  - IVF, Cito
veki5 – IVF, Cleveland

10. mj. 
lolla – IVF, Maribor
sweety - prirodno
fjora – 11. IVF, IVF poliklinika
N31 – prirodno
d13 – 1. IVF/ICSI, VV 
monita – 5. IVF, stimulirani, Cito
Vesna2102 – 1. IVF, stimulirani, VV
s_iva - 3.AIH, klomifen, merional, IVF klinika
mala_aria – 1. IVF, stimulirani, VV
kikic – IVF, stimulirani, Cito

11. mj. 
Gost 1 – IVF, VV
lamai – IVF, prirodni, VV
Tia – 2. IVF, stimulirani, Rijeka
sonja3333 – 
Marijica - prirodno
ivez051 – 1. IVF/ICSI, stimulirani, Rijeka
ima svašta - prirodno
Uma – 1. IVF, stimulirani, VV
Nikolina-Zagreb – prirodno

12. mj. 
Sally – IVF, 
wonderwoman – 2. IVF, stimulirani, Cito
viva – 1. IVF, stimulirani, Rijeka
Ana-Marija34 – 1. IVF, stimulirani, VV
Alyssa – IVF, prirodni (klomifen), VV
Kikica1 – IVF, stimulirani, Rijeka
Joanna – 1. IVF, prirodni, (deveti ET), VV

----------


## pingo

Mozete me staviti u 7.mjesec 2007. Nakon gluformina- trudnoca. Sad trebam roditi  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Dragana

Drage moje, koliko vidim na forumu ima trudnica i u ovoj godini. Zasto se ne napravi spisak, pa da znamo kad je koja na redu za porod,  pa da im cestitamo. Puno pozdrava

----------


## Gombica

nisam dugo bila sam vama, ali nakon klomifena i utrogestana, sada cekam moje malo zlato  :Smile: 

termin 07.10.2008.


trenutno sam 12+2   :Saint:

----------


## pingo

Rodila sam prekrasnog djecaka 27.03.2008.
Velika pusa svima uz pregrst najljepsih zelja za svih koji navracaju ovdje.

----------


## sally

NAKON 1000 MUKA RODILA SE 15.8.2008. NICOLE MARIA NAŠE MALO ZLATO :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ella28

Drage moje, veliki pozdrav!
Nisam duuuuugo bila ovdje s vama, nisam imala vremena, moje me malo zlato potpuno okupiralo  :Heart:  
Moja se ljepotica rodila 24.01.2008.,a ja sam postala najsretnija osoba na svijetu !

Svima Vam želim puuuno sreće i puuuuno ovakvih divnih osjećaja!  :Kiss:

----------


## annabell

Zašto nema popisa trudnica iz 2008.?
Ja sam zatrudnila u 6 mj, a trebam roditi u veljači 2009. Ma znam da već "znate" za mene al bila bi lijepa i lista za 2008.   :Smile:  
Il se ovdje samo javljaju curke koje su već rodile? Al ne bi se onda zvala *Lista trudnica*, jel   :Embarassed:  ?
 :Kiss:

----------


## Tia

annabell lista trudnica od ove godine je na odbrojavanju! Ovdje seli kad godina prođe

----------


## annabell

Sorry, mea culpa!   :Embarassed:  

Sve ok.
 :Kiss:

----------


## wewa

Dodirko je bila vrijedna i biljezila, a ja kopiram:

*Naše trudnice 2008.* 
1. mj.
keki – 2. IVF, stimulirani, Vili 
tommilov - ?
izabela – IVF, Maribor
eszter – prirodno
prima – 3. IVF, SD
teaa – 7. IVF, Maribor
nova nada – prirodno
2. mj.
Gombica – prirodno
Maya ZG – 1. ICSI, prirodni, VV (nakon 1. ICSI, stimuliranog)
allegra – 1. ICSI, Postojna
Suncem.m. – 1. FET, VV ( nakon 2 AIH, 1 prirodni, 1 stimulirani)
ivana23 – 2. IVF, stimulirani, IVF poliklinika
pile – FET, VV (nakon 6 IVF i 9 ET)
Tonka1 – IVF, prirodni, 
ivana2210 – prirodno
borka – klomifen, ciljani
3. mj.
hani777 – 3. AIH, Sarajevo
sky – 8. ICSI, stimulriani, Maribor (nakon 4×Petrova, 2×IVF klinika, 1×Maribor)
Ginger – 2. ICSI, prirodni, IVF poliklinika 
subidu – 6. IVF, stimulirani, Maribor (nakon 4×Petrova-stim., 1×Petrova priro.)
Davorka SN – IVF,stimulirani, Maribor
cv-vanja – 1. FET, VV (nakon1×ICSI)
kikica – 1. FET, VV (nakon 2×ISCI Rijeka, 1×ICSI VV)
anekrk – 3. IVF, stimulirani, Rijeka
daria – IVF, prirodno, Merkur – VV (nakon 2×stim. i 10×priro.)
v&v – 1. ICSI, stimulirani, Prag
migullyy – 4. ICSI, Maribor (nakon 3 ICSI VV, IVF poliklinika i Maribor, FET 2×)
Dragana – ICSI, stimulirani, Maribor
sa_kiky – IVF, stimulirani, Maribor
sekica – 5. ICSI, stimulirani, (nakon 4 IUI i 4 ICSI)
Pepita – prirodno (nakon 1×IVF, VV)
AA – prirodno (u tijeku priprama za 1. ICSI)
4. mj.
miss piggy – IVF, stimulirani, Mala Bogorodica, Sistina, Skopje
alea – IVF, 
seka – 1. FET
adrijana30 – prirodno (nakon 3×AIH, 2×IVF prir, 1×IVF stim)
bella11 – IVF, femara, Cito
lili – FET, Maribor (prva beba iz 7. ICSI, Maribor)
5. mj.
ljubica33 – IVF, stimulirani, Ljubljana
m&m – IVF, stimulirani, SD
mummy_s – 1. ICSI, stimulirani, Prag
z.balon – 1. IVF, stimulirani, Brussel
mala dora – prirodno
Zeljka33 – 3. ICSI, stimulirani, Petrova (nakon 1×ICSI stim, 1×ICSI prirodni oba IVF pol.)
ribicaa – prirodno
srećkica - 
Naomi – 2. AIH, SAD
ivalf – IVF, prirodni, SD (prva beba iz 2. IVF, stim, VV)
meripopins – ICSI, stimulirani,  
pumpkin – 1. IVF, stimulirani, SD
marijana07 – klomifen, ciljani
jaspis – prirodno
Inika – 1. ICSI, stimulirani, VV
6. mj.
duga76 – IVF, stimulirani, Maribor
bebomanka – 1. FET, Maribor (nakon 7×stim. IVF, ICSI, IMSI)
iva_luca – 1. ICSI, VV (3xAIH, 3xIVF prir.)
barbi26 – 1. IVF, stimulirani, Vili
MonaLisa – IVF, femara, SD
kik@ - 3. IVF, stimulirani, IVF poliklinika (nakon 2×IVF, Petrova)
mvrcelj – 5. IVF, femara, menopur, Cito (nakon 2×IVF stim., 4×IVF prir.)
dijanaa – 3. IVF, stimulirani, SD (nakon 4×AIH, 1×IVF prir., 1×IVF stim.)
7. mj.
tanja14 – IVF, stimulirani, Maribor
dundo – prirodno
annabell – ICSI, stimulirani, Petrova
Vanesax – prirodno
nadia7 – prirodno
luci265 – IVF, stimulirani, menopur
SNOOPY – IVF, stimulirani, Petrova (nakon 4×AIH, 2xIVF stim.)
kuva – IVF, stimulirani, Cito (nakon 1xIVF stim.) 
rebeca – IVF, stimulirani, Cito (nakon 4xAIH 3xPetrova, 1xCito) 
viki25 – IVF, prirodni, SD  (nakon IVF/ICSI i 3 transfera)
8. mj.
sunshine74 – ICSI, stimulirani prag (1XICSI) 
lida011 – 
lanaaa – prirodno (nakon 6 AIH Tuzla, 1 IVF Sarajevo)
lila_mk – prirodno
Butterfly73 – IVF stimulirani, Prag
girl – IVF stimulirani, Prag
babyB – IVF, stimulirani, Rijeka 
Lili75 – prirodno (nakon 1XICSI, 2XFET VV)
zelena – prirodno (nakon lpsc i hsc) 
9. mj.
DaRe – IVF Prag
Cvita – FET MB (nakon 6 AIH, 5 prir. IVF, 2 stimulirana)
Superman – prirodni IVF  Osijek (nakon 1x ciljani, 5xAIH) 
katica -  FET MB (nakon 4 IVF-a, 5 FET, 1 prirodni) 
silkica 4. AIH privatno (nakon 3X AIH VV)
10. mj.
k&s – ICSI prirodni, Rijeka
black_lady – prirodno (klomifen)
tužna – FET VV (nakon 1 stimuliranog i 1 FET-a)
crow – ICSI stimulirani – Njemačka
romi - prirodno
mačkulina - prirodno
storiatriste – ICSI Prag
taMarelica – ICSI stimulirani VV (nakon stimulirani ICSI Maribor)  
djevojčica22 – IVF stimulirani VV (nakon 2XAIH na VV)
enya22 – prirodno (nakon 2 AIH, 2 prir. IVF-a i 2 stim. IVF-a VV)
zeljka17 – IVF stimulirani Vili
bijeli ljiljan – prirodno (5XAIH, 2Xprirodni IVF, 1 stimulirani)
dubicanac1 - 1.  IVF stimulirani VV
mica_7 – 1.  IVF stimulirani VV
11. mj.
ZOJA 1. stimulirani VV
pirica -  1. IVF stimulirani VV (nakon 3XAIH VV)
kjb -  2. FET VV (nakon 3Xprirodni, 1Xstimulirani na VV)
Charlie – IVF stimulirani Maribor 
mjesec –IVF stimulirani Petrova (nakon 2 AIH, 1prirodni IVF)
lucija83 – IVF stimulirani Rijeka
chiara30 – 2 ICSI prirodni Cito
alec – IVF stimulirani SD (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF, 1 ICSI na SD)
laky – ISCI stimulirani VV (nakon 1 prirodni VV)
Isabel – 2 IVF stimulirani Vili (nakon 1 stim. IVF-a - Vili,† u 30.tjednu)
sandra-zvrk – 2 IVF stimulirani Vili 
Kjara – 2 ICSI stimulirani VV (nakon 1X stimulirani, 1X prirodni VV)
vivana – prirodni uz klomifen
12. mj.
Bgd – 3 ICSI Maribor
orhidea – IVF Rijeka
puki – IVF Petrova
uporna – prirodno (9xAIH, 4xIVF, 1XICSI, 12XFET)
sanja74 – prirodno 
Tonka30 – 1 ICSI stimulirani VV (nakon 1X AIH na VV)
Laki – 1 IVF stimulirani SD
wendy  - 1. IVF stimulirani 
potočnica - 4. AIH na SD (2xciljani, 3XAIH na SD)
kata.klik – 1. stimulirani ICSI VV
Arkana10 - prirodno


nevjerovatne 122 trudnice  :D

----------


## amyx

To je genijalno. Znaći da u prosjeku svaki treći dan jedna ostane trudna. Moramo to malo popraviti da bude po jedna svaki drugi dan, a 2010 svaki dan jedna.

----------


## uporna

A ja brojala trudnice 2007 8) (volim brojati) i bilo ih je 95 znači lijepo napredujemo i nek ove godine bude barem 150 trbušastih.  :D

----------


## taMarelica

meni su najcarobnije trudnoce iz kucne radinosti nakon toliko pokusaja. a isto tako mi je carobno vidjeti vlastito ime ( a i vlastiti trbuh) na ovom popisu (trbuh doduse nije na popisu  :Wink:  

 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## silkica

pa,evo i mene,prijavljujem se na popis 8) !
5 mjesec,4AIH :D !

----------


## laky

> A ja brojala trudnice 2007 8) (volim brojati) i bilo ih je 95 znači lijepo napredujemo i nek ove godine bude barem 150 trbušastih.  :D


glavni statističar foruma   :Love:

----------


## amel

I ja sam IVF trudnica od 10 mj. 2007. koja je rodila 2008. godine , ali se nisam prijavila jer sam se tek ove godine logirala. Tako da ima i više od navedenog broja trudnice-tko zna koliko nas se nije na vrijeme javilo!

----------


## Superman

Tu sam!  8) 
Jedna od ovih 122 sretnica iz 2008.! A ovaj maleni dečko u stomaku rezultat je jednog od 33 ET obavljenih u KBO 2008. godine!  :D

----------


## m1r1

Evo i mene  :Smile:  
Trudnica sam već 21. tjedan (tek sam se sad ulogirala).

----------


## mišicalara

Trudna sam. Et bio 7.04,beta 28.04 287.5 :D  :D  :D  :D nemam pojma kad bi mi trebao bit termin poroda.Sljedeći tjedan imam prvi pregled pa ću onda znati kad ću po drugi puta biti mamica.

----------


## BAKY

da se i ja pridružim prvi postupak IVF/ICSI  12.04. ET i beta 27.04. 1450 i nadamo se blizancima kad je ovako velika beta, ali sve ćemo znati u ponedjeljak 04.05. pa se još javim  

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  mojoj sreći nema kraja

----------


## ika

pridružujem se trudnicama-rudna sam 13 tjedana, nakon 3 aih, i 1 ivf-uspješnog!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## geta

Pozdrav Prva beta 434, drugo vadjenje 3122, danas smo bili kod Ginija vidi se mala mrvica od 2-3mm (5-ti tjedan), nikad sretniji

----------


## Ordep

da se i ja upišem u trudnice 2009, naša beba se počela razvijati 04.03.2009, nakon 2*fet i jedan dobitni icsi
sad brojimo 16tj+1 dan :D  :D  i nitko sretniji od nas  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sretna35

ja sam danas ravno 19 tjedana  :D  :D  :D 
sretni transfer je bio 23. 2. 2009.

----------


## ana-

Evo da se i ja pridružim trudnicama 2009. et bio 04.06. vračene 2 blastice beta nam je bila 17.06. iznosi 1222.4 a druga 19.06. iznosila 2460.7.
Sada smo trudni 10+3 i čekamo blizančeke  :Saint:   :Saint:  .

----------------------------
ja 83.endo,pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82.sve ok
1.IVF/ET stim vv- trudni
 čekamo blizančeke
termin- 25.02.2010.

----------


## osijek

Evo da se ja upišem, transfer 19.06.09. 3 blastice, beta 18. dan veća od 5000, danas smo trudni točno 13 tjedana i čekamo trojkice

----------


## Kadauna

Ajme Osijek, krasno   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mala zvončica

evo,i ja se upisujem! transfer 13.06, danas smo tocno 14 tjedana  :D

----------


## mala2

evo i nas, 18.05.09.transfer, 3 blastice,14 dan beta 1529.
i čekamo blizance.

----------


## Music78

Evo da vam se i mi pridružimo. ET bio 25.04.2009.Danas ušla u 22.tjedan :D

----------


## Tattoo

I ja bih se pridružila novim trudnicama. IVF, gonali / menopur, SD, ET 29.06., nestrpljivo čekamo našu mrvicu.  :D

----------


## Tattoo

Ja presretna napisala krivi datum, ET bio 26.06. Sorry. Sad smo u 17. tjednu.

----------


## srki

Evo da se i mi upisemo..
Transfer bio 17.6.2009.
Vadjenje bete 3.7.2009.i BINGOOOO beta ogromnih 4728.
Danas sam u 24 tjednu i u busici nosim sina. :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## n&a

evo i nas, 1 js, 23.10.09. transfer, 1 dvostanični vraćen, 18 dan beta 1828.

----------


## andreja

Evo i mene,transfer 29.10. vraćene 2 blatociste,beta 12 ET-a 457,SD.

----------


## Strike

Evo i nas,transfer 26.11., vraćene 2 blastociste,beta 13 ET-a 2101- Maribor

-najvjerojatnije jednojajčani blizanci

----------


## aleksandraj

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D ma ovo je suuuuper

----------


## Strike

> Evo i nas,transfer 26.11., vraćene 2 blastociste,beta 13 ET-a 2101- Maribor
> 
> -najvjerojatnije jednojajčani blizanci



*Ipak su dvojajčani blizanci. Sada smo veliki 11 i 10,8mm i u 7.tjednu *

----------


## Amalka

....transfer bio 12.10.09....sad sam oko 14 tjedana trudna...

----------


## curka

transfer 11.10. - rezultat blizanci  :D  :D

----------


## a72

Da se i mi upisemo, transfer 2 blastice- 22.09.09.  Sutra smo punih 18 tj.   :Smile:

----------


## kate32

Evo i mene, ja u 18 tjednu i nosim dvojajčane blizance, transfer je bio 16.10.

----------


## Jeja2

nekako sam mislila da sam se već upisala... al nikad nije kasno

transfer 2 embrija je bio 5.11., i sad sam u 15.tjednu! sretna ko malo dijete!

----------


## juliette

Jeja2 čestitam ti. Moram priznat da sam baš pratila tvoj put do uspjeha jer evo i ja sam u postupku u Postojni, pa se nadam istom rezultatu kao i ti. Sutra u jutro sam na prvom ultrazvuku.

----------


## kate32

Juliette, puno sreće ti želim i meni je Postojna bila dobitna.

----------


## Jeja2

Juliette, hvala na čestitki, od srca ti želim beskrajnu sreću! 
kate32 i tebi puno pozdrava! nadam se da uživaš u čarobnoj trudnoći!

----------


## juliette

Hvala vam curke. U subotu je vjerojatno punkcija. Prije toga još jedan ultrazvuk.

----------


## Kadauna

1. mj.2009
nikka – prirodno (nakon 2XAIH, 1XIVF Merkur-VV) 
mromi30 – prirodno (nakon 3 ciljana sa klom, 3 AIH, 1xIVF prir, 1XIVF stim)
viva – prirodno 
životna želja – AIH sa klom SD (nakon 1XAIH)
Rotty – ICSI stimulirani Maribor (nakon 1XICSI pol Vili, 3XICSI pol IVF)

2. mj.2009
soraya – IVF CITO
Lidali – prirodno
mimi3 – 1.  ICSI prirodni VV
Lambi – 2 stimulirani (nakon 1XIVF stimulirani bez transfera i 3XIVF prir
kiara – ICSI stimulirani Petrova (nakon 1X stim, 1Xklomifen Petrova)

3. mj.2009
maja8 – 2 FET CITO (nakon 4XIVF Petrova, 1XIVF 
sreca – IVF stimulirani Prag 
taya – IVF 3 stimulirani VV (nakon 2X stimulirani VV) 
Maye1982 – IVF stimulirani VV 
dorica – 4 ICSI stimulirani VV (nakon 3X ICSI VV) 
sretna35 – prirodni IVF VV 
Demi – 2 AIH VV(nakon 1 AIH) 
Andream – FET VV(nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF ) 
lezanka – 1 ICSI stimulirani Postojna – Ljubljana 
manchi - stimulirani IVF SD 
zisu – 5 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X IVF, 1X ICSI missed, 2X ICSI - KBC Ri) 
Ordep – 3 stimulirani ICSI Graz (nakon 2X ICSI Cito) 
I dora – klomifenski ICSI KBC Ri (nakon 2X stimulirani IVF, 3X prirodni klomifenski IVF) 
darci – prirodno (nakon 1X stim. IVF, 1X stim. ICSI, 1X prirodni IVF) 
ika – stimulirani IVF SD

4. mj.2009
Pandora Aura Monroe – 1 stimulirani ICSI - VV 
Mika.kika – 1 ICSI – Pronatal Sanatorium – Prag 
Marinci – stimulirani ICSI – KBC RI (nakon 1 IVF) 
Melina… - 2 AIH 
Katarina2 - FET VV (nakon 1X IVF, 1XICSI) 
BAKY – 1 ICSI Cito 
keksolina – IVF stimulirani Prag 

5. mj.2009
ANA100 - FET Petrova (nakon 2X ICSI)
Nina Z – stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 3 AIH, 1X prirodni IVF)
pinkbunny – stimulirani IVF Vinogradska (nakon 5 IVF, 1 stimulrani beba 2008, 1X stimulirani)
Samosvoja – 9 stimulirani ICSI (nakon 8 stimulirani ICSI )
Emma9999 – 2 ciljani Split (nakon 1 ciljani Cito)
Tinaka -  stimulirani IVF SD
geta – 12 ICSI Brisel(Nakon 11X ICSI)
mala2 – stimulirani IVF SD

6. mj.2009
sarjevo - prirodno
kofer – 2 ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 5X AIH, 1 ICSI missed ab)
rikikiki + Andro-gen - 9. prirodni ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 3Xstim., 2Xklom., 2Xfem., 8Xprirodnih ICSI)
Tončica007 – 1 AIH KB Osijek
rijecanka77 – 1 IMSI Beč 
darcy – prirodno (nakon 1X AIH, 1 prirodna T missed ab)
ineska111 – FET VV (nakon  1X IVF)
ana- - 1 stimulirani IVF VV
Sanja79 – 1 stimulitani ICSI Gent
ajvica – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska
kontra – prirodno 
Katarina – 2 AIH VV
mami68 – 2 AIH (nakon 1X AIH, 3X ICSI)
milo dijete – IVF Petrova (nakon 4X AIH)

7. mj.2009
gugi32 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 1X ICSI, 1X FET )
Matovila – 1 stimulirani IVF 
leeloo77 – stimulirani IVF Prag (nakon 2X AIH)
Srki – 2 stimulirani IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 4X AIH, 1X IVF)
Mummywannabe – stimulirani IVF Prag
osijek – 1 ICSI Petrova 
mala zvončica – 1 IVF Petrova
thegirl25 – 2 FET Cito (nakon 1X ICSI, 1X FET)
BubaSanja – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 1X ICSI, 3X AIH)
dančica – 2 AIH (nakon 1X AIH)
paola -  FET Vili (nakon 26 IVF)

8. mj.2009
thaia28 – prirodno (nakon 2X stim., 1X klom., 4X prirodnih ICSI )
Andrejaaa – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 3X AIH,3X  prirodnih ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI)
Ane80 – prirodno

9. mj.2009
smaja - prirodno 
martina123 – stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 2X AIH, 2X IVF, 1X FET) 
slavonka2 – prirodno (nakon1X ICSI) 
cvijet_kc – prirodno (nakon 3X stimulirani ICSI, 2X prirodnih – neuspjele punkcije)
a72 – 1 stimulirani ICSI LIFE Crna Gora

10. mj.2009
magi7 – 4 stimulirani IVF Postojna (nakon 3X prirodnih IVF)
_luna_ - 1 FET Prag (nakon 1 IVF)
Zozo – 1 FET (nakon 3XAIH, 5X IVF)
curka –  2 stimulirani IVF Petrova (nakon 1X IVF)
Amalka – 1 stimulirani ICSI Petrova (nakon 1X prirodni ICSI)
Vjestica – 2 AIH (nakon 1X AIH)
kate32 –3 stimulirani Postojna (nakon 2X IVF)
Marchie37 – stimulirani IVF SD

11. mj.2009
LEGO – stimulirani ICSI Prag 
n&a – klomifenski IVF VV 
Joss – 2 prirodni IVF SD (nakon 1X stimulirani IVF, 1X prirodni IVF) 
Dodo – 3 ICSI Vili (nakon 6X AIH, 2X IVF) 
Šniki – 1 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF) 
TARA M – 1 stimulirani IVF Petrova 
Lanarica – srimulirani IVF SD 
Jeja2 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X prirodni ICSI) 
jaja2 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 1X prirodni IVF) 
bony – 2 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
andreja – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD 
tinky tonky – FET VV (nakon stimulirani 1X IVF) 
korky – stimulirani IVF SD 
nangaparbat – prirodno (nakon 1X AIH, 4X IVF)

12. mj.2009
Strike – 2 ICSI Maribor (nakon 1X ICSI )
Jelenkić – 2 IMSI Adebar Bec (nakon 1X IVF)
Marianas – ICSI Adebar Bec
H2O – 1 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 7X AIH)
jane79 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
ona_82 – stimulurani IVF VV
valentine – 3X FET VV 
elena.os – stimulirani ICSI IVF Zagreb
Milcinis – 1X stimulirani ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 3X AIH, 1X klomifenski IVF)
“tina“ – 1X stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X AIH)

----------


## roz@

Evo da se i ja upisem.Trudna 19 tj.Vinogradska11/09,2 stimIVF-ICSI(nakon 1AIH,1klom.IVF,1stimIVF-ICSI)

----------


## lavica7601

Pozdrav svima. Da se i ja upišem. Trudna 19. tjedana. 11/09 na VV 1. AIH.

----------


## nina09

tek sad ovo vidim,evo i mene, trudna 10+5,prirodno nakon 2AIH I 2IVF. :Grin:

----------


## ane80

eto da sa i ja upisem 7 tijedana,prirodnjak  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

Evo i mene trudna 8+5 nakon 5AIH, 1ICSI, 2FET-a dobitni ICSI u Mariboru.

----------


## arnea76

Čestitam svim curama na uspjehu :Very Happy: 
nadam se da budemo i ostale te sreće da javimo pozitivnu betu  :Smile:

----------


## AMELLIE

Pozitivna!!!!!! mislila sam da se nikada necu ovdje zabilježiti!!!

----------


## pčelica2009

Evo i ja -7.ivf uspješni u Mariboru-jedna beba :Heart:

----------


## AMELLIE

> Pozitivna!!!!!! mislila sam da se nikada necu ovdje zabilježiti!!!


jA CU SE IPAK MAKNUT...MOJA BETA JE SKORO OSTALA GDJE JE I BILA!!!!!!SRETNO CURKE I UZIVAJTE U SVOJIM TRBUSIMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mikulica

evo i mene, danas usli u 11.tjedan, postpak vv 03 ove godine, prvi IVF uspjesan

----------


## orhidea

evo i mene transfer bio 23.05.2009 KBC Rijeka rodila sam curu 02/2010!!!

----------


## mravak

orhidea čestitam!!!!

----------


## ines31

Evo i nas transfer bio 9.3. sad smo u 19 tjednu :Heart:

----------


## bonizg

evo da se i ja upisem 17.12. icsi poliklinika Podobnik...3 blastice ...3 bebice...danas 31 + 3

----------


## duga30

Ne znam zašto se nisam tu prijavila?! Nisam puno na kompu, više sam nosom u knjigama. Pa eto me pred sami kraj trudnoće! Imala sam transfer 4.11.09 na VV, 3 embrija, 1 ali vrijedna beba! Sad sam 37tj+5 dana i nestrpljivo čekam TAJ DAN! Pozdrav i sretno svima!

----------


## rozalija

> evo da se i ja upisem 17.12. icsi poliklinika Podobnik...3 blastice ...3 bebice...danas 31 + 3


Ajme super draga moja, koja sreća 3 bebe.

----------


## zeljana

Mislim da se nisam upisala, Maribor/prvi ICSI, transfer 26.05.2010., jedna bebica, deseta nedjelja trudnoce.

----------


## cerise

da se i ja upisem....IVF 29.03 Vuk Vrhovec....3 blastice i 2 bebice danas nam je 19+5  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zlatta

> jA CU SE IPAK MAKNUT...MOJA BETA JE SKORO OSTALA GDJE JE I BILA!!!!!!SRETNO CURKE I UZIVAJTE U SVOJIM TRBUSIMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Amela, jako mi je žao  :Sad:  
Opet ćeš se ti ovdje upisati! Sretno

----------


## andiko

Evo i mene za listu - 02/2010 2. klom IVF VV , sad sam u 26. tjednu

----------


## osijek

Zašto nema nove liste trudnica? A i informacija o starim kad su rodile i ...

----------


## osijek

Da se ja upišem ja sam rodila 17.11.2009. prijevremeni porod!
Sada sam trudna 13 tj., termin je 12.02.2011., to je bio opet icsi-petrova u 05/10, vraćene 2 blastice i čekamo jednu bebicu!

----------


## Mimek

ja se isto upisujem !!!  

IVF na VV 08.03.2010. TP 28.11.2010. sada smo 24 tjedan

----------


## diana

evo i ja!
Transfer 23.04.2010, prvi IVF/ICSI Cito,18 tjedana trudnoce, cekamo djecaka  :Smile:

----------


## andreja

> Zašto nema nove liste trudnica? A i informacija o starim kad su rodile i ...


pa da otvorim listu onih koje su rodile...
evo ja sam rodila 03.07.2010. sa 37+2,djevojčicu 3350g i 47cm :Smile:

----------


## mala2

pa da dopunim andreju... i ja sam rodila dvije djevojčice 14.01.2010. sa 36+4(2260g i 49 cm;2660g i 50 cm)

----------


## cranky

Evo i mene na listu trudnica.
Prvi IVF 08/2010. TP 20.04.2011. sad smo 14 tjedana  :Grin:

----------


## Snekica

Dobila sam dopuštenje da ovdje dodam jednu forumašicu Zubicu koja je jučer rodila svoju curicu iz postupka FET-a 02/2010! Čestitam mamici, tatici i maloj (velikoj) princezici!  :Heart:  you
Isto šaljem  :Kiss:  curi koja pred 15 dana postala mama blizanaca iz svog 1. IVF-a (zajedno smo bile u postupku u 02/2010, njoj je uspjelo)

----------


## kika84

Evo i ja se prijavljujem na listu ! Transfer je bio 15.6 2010 u PFC , čekamo dva dečka! termin poroda 08. 03. 2011

----------


## duga30

Ja sam rodila 16.7.10 (10 dana prije termina) dečka 3580g i 51cm. Pozdrav svima!

----------


## micek

i ja se prijavljujem na listu. Transfer bio 17.09.2010. u Mariboru i  vraćene dvije blastice i sada imamo dvije bebice 11+3.

----------


## Pinky

ajde cure upisujte se, da nam date nade!
denny???

----------


## cerise

evo i nas da se upisemo... rodila sam 19.11 dva prekrasna dečka  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Denny

Jupiii, evo i nas!  :Very Happy: 
1.IVF Cito, transfer 12.09.2010., čekamo jednojajčane blizance!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Termin poroda 02.06.2011.
Pinky, čekam te! 
P.S. Evo gledam dianin post: 18.tt. čekamo dječaka, a u potpisu stoji mala Lena! Haha... puse svim dragim trudnicama i mamama!

----------


## AnneMary

a ja zaboravil na ovu listu! :Embarassed: 
dakle, druga IVF trudoća! :Very Happy: 
Danas nam je 24 tj. i stiže nam braco!

----------


## tonili

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: Evo i nas da se upišemo napokon! Dakle, 3.ICSI poliklinika Vili
Rodile se dvije djevojčice 18.10.2010.

----------


## mala bu

evo da se i ja upišem na ovu lijepu listu...8.12.2010.transfer 3 zametka...1.uzv-1plod....2.uzv-kucaju 2 srčeka!!!!!jednojajčani....

----------


## ena dm

Evo i mene na upisivanje ,, drugi IVF u Makedoniji ..... u 21 tjednu ...... 2  princeze ...........

----------


## lucija83

I ja sam rodila jednu curicu 18.07. 2009!!! pa da se upisem...

----------


## zlatta

trudnice naše, javite nam se, nije valjda da nitko u ovih 12 dana nije ustanovio trudnoću...   :Klap: 

i nama trudilicama znači puno kada nam napišete koliko ste embrija vratile, koliko se bebica uhvatilo, u kakvom postupku ste bile ....   :Very Happy:

----------


## gargamelica

Pa kako mi je promakla ova lista ??
Transfer bio 3.10 i u potpisu se vidi rez :Smile: )
Sad smo 18+3 s junakom i termin krajem 6mj (vec su ga mijenjali dva puta)

----------


## Tetka

Prirodno, 16+4, ne zelimo znati spol  :Smile:

----------


## žanet

4.IVF Cito, transfer 06.10.2010., čekamo jednu malu maminu bebicu 30.06.2011!

----------


## zeljana

Pozdrav svima, ja se odjavljujem sa ove liste sa radosnim vjestima. Sad sam mama nisam vise trudnica :Very Happy: , djecak ziv i zdrav...mama se oporavlja od carskog.....Pusa svima :Very Happy: 
I vibramo zajedno svima~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Zeljana čestitam!  :Smile:  Pusa dječaku.  :Smile:  

I ja sam friška trudnica, vrlo friška: 1. postupak, ICSI, Cito, 27.01. vraćene dvije blastice i 6-stanični zametak. Beta 11. dpt 165, 13. dpt 437 i 15 dpt 985. Nisam još bla na prvom uzv, pa je za sad ovo sve od informacija koje mogu podijeliti.  :Smile:

----------


## TwistedQ

Evo da se pridružim.. 
Cito, 12.12.10  vraćene dvi osmostanične mrvice 3. dan - jedna odlučila ostati kod mame.. 
Sutra nam je 12 tjedana.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zlatta

Čestitam   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   super, super jer vidim iz tvog potpisa dugo je čekana ta mrvica  
želim ti školsku trudnoću   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## Pinky

da kopiram zadnju update-anu listu za 2010:

*1. mj.2010*
NinaB - prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

*2. mj.2010*
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica ) 
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 
zubica-1.FET poliklinika Vili (nakon 7.IVF)

*3. mj.2010*
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stim. ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stim. ICSI, 2X stim. ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)
cerise – 2.IVF, VV (nakon 1 IVF VV)

*4. mj.2010*
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF)

*5. mj.2010* 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klom. IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor

*6. mj.2010*
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

*7. mj.2010*
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

*8. mj.2010*
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno
luce st – prirodno (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF)

*9. mj.2010*
Denny – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

*10. mj.2010*
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani ICSI-TESSE, Cito (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim. IVF)
ogla - 1. stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB) 
Zrinkic 1. IVF, Petrova
CERES - 2.stimul.ICSI/ Postojna (nakon 2x aih i 2x prirod.ICSI kbc Rijeka) 
Madonna-11.IVF, CITO
mimi – IVF Mb (nakon???)

*11. mj.2010*
mravak – 2. stim. ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 stim. ICSI, i 2 ET sa odmrznutim js, KBC Rijeka)
Nina1 – 1.IVF/ICSI, Mb (nakon 2. IVF Vinogradska)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
nana-banana 1. stimulirani IVF Petrova
simona - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 2 prirodna i 1. stim. IVF)
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan - 1. IVF VV
mayica01 - 5. ICSI KBC RI (nakon 1 AIH i 4 ICSI) 
marijakr - 1. stimulirani ICSI PFC Prag
ana03 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Petrova 
gogaOS - 1. stimulirani IVF, IVF centar (nakon 1 aIH)
rajvos - 5. ICSI, Petrova (nakon 2 ICSI VV, 1 ICSI CITO, 1 IVF MB) 
Pinky - 5. stimulirani PICSI, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, 3 ICSI, 1 PICSI)

*12. mj.2010*
venddy - 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, Cito) 
kety28 - 4. stimulirani ICSI MB (nakon 2 ICSI Petrova, 1 ICSI Škvorc) 
morskavila - 1. ICSI Vili (nakon 2 AIH ) 
FionaM - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1 klomifenski, 1 prirodni, 1 stimulirani) 
kinki 5.ICSI Vg (nakon 4 AIH, 4 IVF) 
aneri-1.stimulirani IVF Mb (nakon 1 AIH, 1 ICSI VV) 
klara -2.FET Mb (nakon 6.ICSI, 1 FET) 
Chiara – 2.ICSI Mb (nakon 1 ICSI Petrova) 
Ivanova - 4.ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3.IVF/ICSI, IVF poliklinika)
mala bu – 3.ICSI. Sv.Duh (nakon 1.ICSI Petrova, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh (uspješan))
mia74 – 6.IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 5.IVF, Vinogradska) 
strumpfica – 3.stim. IVF Mb (nakon 1. klomifenski (bez stanice) VV, 1.stimulirani ICSI Ljubljana) 
ž od milivoj – 4.ICSI PFC Prag (nakon 3. ICSI, VV)
bebach – 1.ICSI KCB Rijeka
Danna – 1.ICSI IVF centar (nakon 1. ICS,I VV) 
loks – 3.ICSI Mb (nakon 4 AIH, 2 ICSI, 1 FET) 
zedra – 2.IVF Mb (nakon 3 aih, 1 IVF bez transfera) 
twistedQ – 3.IVF, Cito (nakon 2. IVF, 1 FET Cito)
inna28 – 2.ICSI, IVF Centar (Nakon 1. IVF) 
snow.ml – 3. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1 IVF, 1 bez transfera, VV)
marina81 – 1. IVF, Petrova
monka – 3. IVF, IVF centar (nakon 2 IVF, VV) 
OPTIMISTA 2. IVF Poliklinika Vili (nakon 3 AIH, 1. ICSI-Poliklinika IVF)

----------


## Pinky

135 trudnica, ako sam dobro izbrojila.

----------


## andynoa

..nisam shvatila jel se broje i prirodne trudnoće...
trudna od 11.o6.2010., termin 18.03.2011..

Sretno svim trudnicama da sve prođe u najboljem redu, i sretno svim budućim trudnicama...

----------


## Pinky

andynoa, ovdje su samo cure koje se bore sa neplodosti, a među nama ima i onih kojima se nakon puno postupaka posrećilo dobiti bebu prirodnim putem.

puno sreće i tebi i tvojoj mrvi  :Heart:

----------


## andynoa

Hvala ti Pinky na odgovoru...

*Cure borite se, ja sam uz vas!!!!!*

----------


## Gosparka

*Pinky* draga, nisam ti ja više trudnica, od Božića. Već sam to bila objavila čini mi se na Odbrojavanju, al nema veze, tek toliko da znaš i da me nažalost skineš s popisa trudnica iz 10.mj.  :Love:

----------


## Pinky

a joj žao mi je  :Love:   :Love: 
na žalost bilo je jako puno spontanih krajem prošle, početkom nove godine, a ja nisam više mogla čitati odbrojavanje zbog toga.
sad sam našla ovu listu koja je zadnja objavljena za 2010., makla sam 2 cure za koje sam znala da su imale spontane, a znala sam da ih je bilo još, na žalost  :Sad: 

ispričavam se tebi i ostalim curama zbog propusta

----------


## Pinky

*1. mj.2010*
NinaB - prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

*2. mj.2010*
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica ) 
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 
zubica-1.FET poliklinika Vili (nakon 7.IVF)

*3. mj.2010*
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stim. ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stim. ICSI, 2X stim. ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)
cerise – 2.IVF, VV (nakon 1 IVF VV)

*4. mj.2010*
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF)

*5. mj.2010* 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klom. IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor

*6. mj.2010*
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

*7. mj.2010*
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

*8. mj.2010*
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno
luce st – prirodno (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF)

*9. mj.2010*
Denny – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

*10. mj.2010*
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani ICSI-TESSE, Cito (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim. IVF)
ogla - 1. stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB) 
Zrinkic 1. IVF, Petrova
CERES - 2.stimul.ICSI/ Postojna (nakon 2x aih i 2x prirod.ICSI kbc Rijeka) 
Madonna-11.IVF, CITO
mimi – IVF Mb (nakon???)

*11. mj.2010*
mravak – 2. stim. ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 stim. ICSI, i 2 ET sa odmrznutim js, KBC Rijeka)
Nina1 – 1.IVF/ICSI, Mb (nakon 2. IVF Vinogradska)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
nana-banana 1. stimulirani IVF Petrova
simona - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 2 prirodna i 1. stim. IVF)
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan - 1. IVF VV
mayica01 - 5. ICSI KBC RI (nakon 1 AIH i 4 ICSI) 
marijakr - 1. stimulirani ICSI PFC Prag
ana03 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Petrova 
gogaOS - 1. stimulirani IVF, IVF centar (nakon 1 aIH)
rajvos - 5. ICSI, Petrova (nakon 2 ICSI VV, 1 ICSI CITO, 1 IVF MB) 
Pinky - 5. stimulirani PICSI, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, 3 ICSI, 1 PICSI)

*12. mj.2010*
venddy - 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, Cito) 
kety28 - 4. stimulirani ICSI MB (nakon 2 ICSI Petrova, 1 ICSI Škvorc) 
morskavila - 1. ICSI Vili (nakon 2 AIH ) 
FionaM - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1 klomifenski, 1 prirodni, 1 stimulirani) 
kinki 5.ICSI Vg (nakon 4 AIH, 4 IVF) 
aneri-1.stimulirani IVF Mb (nakon 1 AIH, 1 ICSI VV) 
klara -2.FET Mb (nakon 6.ICSI, 1 FET) 
Chiara – 2.ICSI Mb (nakon 1 ICSI Petrova) 
Ivanova - 4.ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3.IVF/ICSI, IVF poliklinika)
mala bu – 3.ICSI. Sv.Duh (nakon 1.ICSI Petrova, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh (uspješan))
mia74 – 6.IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 5.IVF, Vinogradska) 
strumpfica – 3.stim. IVF Mb (nakon 1. klomifenski (bez stanice) VV, 1.stimulirani ICSI Ljubljana) 
ž od milivoj – 4.ICSI PFC Prag (nakon 3. ICSI, VV)
bebach – 1.ICSI KCB Rijeka
Danna – 1.ICSI IVF centar (nakon 1. ICS,I VV) 
loks – 3.ICSI Mb (nakon 4 AIH, 2 ICSI, 1 FET) 
zedra – 2.IVF Mb (nakon 3 aih, 1 IVF bez transfera) 
twistedQ – 3.IVF, Cito (nakon 2. IVF, 1 FET Cito)
inna28 – 2.ICSI, IVF Centar (Nakon 1. IVF) 
snow.ml – 3. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1 IVF, 1 bez transfera, VV)
marina81 – 1. IVF, Petrova
monka – 3. IVF, IVF centar (nakon 2 IVF, VV) 
OPTIMISTA 2. IVF Poliklinika Vili (nakon 3 AIH, 1. ICSI-Poliklinika IVF)

----------


## Gosparka

Nemoj mi se molim te ispričavati  :Zaljubljen: . Najbolje još da pamtiš sve  :Smile: , a ja da se uzbuđujem zbog popisa, daj molim te  :Love:

----------


## zvončica1976

Da se priključim i ja ! :D
2x ICSI Petrova ništa...
Treća  sreća prirodnim putem,za Božić pozitivan test pod bor  :Smile: 
Danas 12 tjedana  :Smile:

----------


## gupi51

Pinky možeš i mene ubaciti na listu-11. mjesec. Sada smo 18 tt, čekamo naše malo čudo nakon 4. ICSI u Poliklinici Vili  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

*1. mj.2010*
NinaB - prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

*2. mj.2010*
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica ) 
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 
zubica-1.FET poliklinika Vili (nakon 7.IVF)

*3. mj.2010*
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stim. ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stim. ICSI, 2X stim. ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)
cerise – 2.IVF, VV (nakon 1 IVF VV)

*4. mj.2010*
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF)

*5. mj.2010* 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klom. IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor

*6. mj.2010*
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

*7. mj.2010*
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

*8. mj.2010*
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno
luce st – prirodno (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF)

*9. mj.2010*
Denny – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

*10. mj.2010*
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani ICSI-TESSE, Cito (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim. IVF)
ogla - 1. stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB) 
Zrinkic 1. IVF, Petrova
CERES - 2.stimul.ICSI/ Postojna (nakon 2x aih i 2x prirod.ICSI kbc Rijeka) 
Madonna-11.IVF, CITO
mimi – IVF Mb (nakon???)

*11. mj.2010*
mravak – 2. stim. ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 stim. ICSI, i 2 ET sa odmrznutim js, KBC Rijeka)
Nina1 – 1.IVF/ICSI, Mb (nakon 2. IVF Vinogradska)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
nana-banana 1. stimulirani IVF Petrova
simona - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 2 prirodna i 1. stim. IVF)
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan - 1. IVF VV
mayica01 - 5. ICSI KBC RI (nakon 1 AIH i 4 ICSI) 
marijakr - 1. stimulirani ICSI PFC Prag
ana03 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Petrova 
gogaOS - 1. stimulirani IVF, IVF centar (nakon 1 aIH)
rajvos - 5. ICSI, Petrova (nakon 2 ICSI VV, 1 ICSI CITO, 1 IVF MB) 
Pinky - 5. stimulirani PICSI, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, 3 ICSI, 1 PICSI)
gupi51 - 4. ICSI Poliklinika Vili

*12. mj.2010*
venddy - 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, Cito) 
kety28 - 4. stimulirani ICSI MB (nakon 2 ICSI Petrova, 1 ICSI Škvorc) 
morskavila - 1. ICSI Vili (nakon 2 AIH ) 
FionaM - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1 klomifenski, 1 prirodni, 1 stimulirani) 
kinki 5.ICSI Vg (nakon 4 AIH, 4 IVF) 
aneri-1.stimulirani IVF Mb (nakon 1 AIH, 1 ICSI VV) 
klara -2.FET Mb (nakon 6.ICSI, 1 FET) 
Chiara – 2.ICSI Mb (nakon 1 ICSI Petrova) 
Ivanova - 4.ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3.IVF/ICSI, IVF poliklinika)
mala bu – 3.ICSI. Sv.Duh (nakon 1.ICSI Petrova, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh (uspješan))
mia74 – 6.IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 5.IVF, Vinogradska) 
strumpfica – 3.stim. IVF Mb (nakon 1. klomifenski (bez stanice) VV, 1.stimulirani ICSI Ljubljana) 
ž od milivoj – 4.ICSI PFC Prag (nakon 3. ICSI, VV)
bebach – 1.ICSI KCB Rijeka
Danna – 1.ICSI IVF centar (nakon 1. ICS,I VV) 
loks – 3.ICSI Mb (nakon 4 AIH, 2 ICSI, 1 FET) 
zedra – 2.IVF Mb (nakon 3 aih, 1 IVF bez transfera) 
twistedQ – 3.IVF, Cito (nakon 2. IVF, 1 FET Cito)
inna28 – 2.ICSI, IVF Centar (Nakon 1. IVF) 
snow.ml – 3. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1 IVF, 1 bez transfera, VV)
marina81 – 1. IVF, Petrova
monka – 3. IVF, IVF centar (nakon 2 IVF, VV) 
OPTIMISTA 2. IVF Poliklinika Vili (nakon 3 AIH, 1. ICSI-Poliklinika IVF)

----------


## Jesen82

Pinky imaš jednu trudnicu manje a jedno prekrasno dijete više od jučer :Heart:  moja najdraža Petra30 je jučer u 16.26 carskim rezom rodila svojeg princa najljepšeg :Very Happy:  malo je požurio i došao 3 tjedna ranije

mama i babač su super... kaže da ga samo gleda :Heart: 

ona ti je bila u 7-om mjesecu na listi

----------


## Pinky

ne mičem mame sa lista trudnica, ostaju tu.
jedino što moram, na žalost, makniti malu bu, ona je izgubila bebe

čestitke petri!

----------


## zimzalabim

hi!
evo, da vam se priključim -  2.ivf u  1.mjesecu u poliklinici Vili - sada smo u  10.tt ...

----------


## simona

hallo,
dugo me nije bilo ali pratim sve vaše priče ja sam trudnica sa sv.duha i čekam nakon 4.IVF-a blizance sada smo 20tj.  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## vanesa34

Ciao, moj dečkić broji 22+5 tjedana, uspjeli smo iz 5. pokušaja u Postojni/Ljubljani, termin nam je 15.08. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pinky

*1. mj.2010*
NinaB - prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

*2. mj.2010*
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica ) 
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 
zubica-1.FET poliklinika Vili (nakon 7.IVF)
tonili - 3. ICSI Vili

*3. mj.2010*
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stim. ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stim. ICSI, 2X stim. ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)
cerise – 2.IVF, VV (nakon 1 IVF VV)

*4. mj.2010*
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF)

*5. mj.2010* 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klom. IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor

*6. mj.2010*
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

*7. mj.2010*
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

*8. mj.2010*
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno
luce st – prirodno (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF)

*9. mj.2010*
Denny – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

*10. mj.2010*
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani ICSI-TESSE, Cito (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim. IVF)
ogla - 1. stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB) 
Zrinkic 1. IVF, Petrova
CERES - 2.stimul.ICSI/ Postojna (nakon 2x aih i 2x prirod.ICSI kbc Rijeka) 
Madonna-11.IVF, CITO
mimi – IVF Mb (nakon???)

*11. mj.2010*
mravak – 2. stim. ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 stim. ICSI, i 2 ET sa odmrznutim js, KBC Rijeka)
Nina1 – 1.IVF/ICSI, Mb (nakon 2. IVF Vinogradska)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
nana-banana 1. stimulirani IVF Petrova
simona - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 2 prirodna i 1. stim. IVF)
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan - 1. IVF VV
mayica01 - 5. ICSI KBC RI (nakon 1 AIH i 4 ICSI) 
marijakr - 1. stimulirani ICSI PFC Prag
ana03 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Petrova 
gogaOS - 1. stimulirani IVF, IVF centar (nakon 1 aIH)
rajvos - 5. ICSI, Petrova (nakon 2 ICSI VV, 1 ICSI CITO, 1 IVF MB) 
Pinky - 5. stimulirani PICSI, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, 3 ICSI, 1 PICSI)
gupi51 - 4. ICSI Poliklinika Vili

*12. mj.2010*
venddy - 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, Cito) 
kety28 - 4. stimulirani ICSI MB (nakon 2 ICSI Petrova, 1 ICSI Škvorc) 
morskavila - 1. ICSI Vili (nakon 2 AIH ) 
FionaM - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1 klomifenski, 1 prirodni, 1 stimulirani) 
aneri-1.stimulirani IVF Mb (nakon 1 AIH, 1 ICSI VV) 
klara -2.FET Mb (nakon 6.ICSI, 1 FET) 
Chiara – 2.ICSI Mb (nakon 1 ICSI Petrova) 
Ivanova - 4.ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3.IVF/ICSI, IVF poliklinika)
mia74 – 6.IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 5.IVF, Vinogradska) 
ž od milivoj – 4.ICSI PFC Prag (nakon 3. ICSI, VV)
bebach – 1.ICSI KCB Rijeka
Danna – 1.ICSI IVF centar (nakon 1. ICS,I VV) 
loks – 3.ICSI Mb (nakon 4 AIH, 2 ICSI, 1 FET) 
zedra – 2.IVF Mb (nakon 3 aih, 1 IVF bez transfera) 
twistedQ – 3.IVF, Cito (nakon 2. IVF, 1 FET Cito)
inna28 – 2.ICSI, IVF Centar (Nakon 1. IVF) 
snow.ml – 3. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1 IVF, 1 bez transfera, VV)
marina81 – 1. IVF, Petrova
monka – 3. IVF, IVF centar (nakon 2 IVF, VV) 
OPTIMISTA 2. IVF Poliklinika Vili (nakon 3 AIH, 1. ICSI-Poliklinika IVF)

makla sam malu bu, štrumpficu i kinki koje su na žalost izgubile bebe

----------


## tonili

Možeš i nas dodat u 2mj. 3 icsi

----------


## nety

Evo i ja da se prijavim Ulazim lagano u 18tt nakon 1og neuspjesnog ivf-a drugi u 10mj 2011 dobitan i cekamo malog deckica  :Very Happy:  
Dosad sve ok mali je zivahan aktivan još ga ne osjetim ali imam osjecaj da u najmanju ruku misli da je moj mjehur trampolin :Smile:  jer mi se nonstop pisa Nemam mucnina osim ponekad ako mi nesto ne sjedne bas najbolje od hrane to kako dode tako brzo i izade ali to je stvarno rijetko
Jedini problem je kaj mi je djagnosticiran trudnicki dijabetes i u veljaci idem u bolnicu na odredivanje tipa a dotad sam na dijeti Muku mucim s tim ali nekak izdrzavam Malo si pojacam namirnice koje *ne* sadrze UH cisto da se ne srusim jer bez toga nema sanse da izdrzim odmah pocinje vrtoglavica i pocnem se tresti

----------


## sany 7

Nakon 4 neuspjela ivf trudni prirodnim putem. sad smo 7tt

----------


## Pinky

neka netko stavi listu trudnica 2011. godine

----------


## Kadauna

** *SIJEČANJ 2011. 9*
 Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
 Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
 Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
 DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
 Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoća)
 Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
 Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
 Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)
 Fresia, 1. FET, Mb (nakon 1x AIH, 1x IVF,Mb)

*VELJAČA 2011. 12*
 Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
 Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
 Lela77, prirodno
 Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
 Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoća)
 Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
 Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
 Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
 Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
 Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
 Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)
 Miana, 3. IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 1 prir. IVF, 1x stim.IVF, Sv.Duh)

*OŽUJAK 2011. 12*
 Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
 Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
 Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
 Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
 Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
 Pretorija,1*.* IVF PFC Prag
 Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
 Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
 Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
 Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)
 Ina7, 2.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1Xaih, 1XIVF VV)
 Adikica, 1. Sek.IVF, CITO (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)

*TRAVANJ 2011. 17*
 Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
 nea0902, 3. AIH, Cito (nakon 2x AIH Cito)
 TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
 Smj, 9. IVF, VV (nakon 8 x IVF)
 ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
 Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
 Nata, 2. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, VV)
 Marchie37, 3. ICSI, Mb (nakon 1xICSI Sv. Duh, 1xICSI Mb)
 Bebica_2, prirodno (nakon 1xIVF KBC Rijeka)
 Goga69, 2. ICSI, PFC (nakon 1. ICSI PFC)
 Bugaboo, 4.ICSI, Mb (nakon 3 x IVF/ICSI Sv.Duh)
 Uporna, 2x prirodno (nakon 5x IVF)
 Aurora*, 4. IVF, KBC Rijeka (nakon 2x AIH, 1x IVF Ri, 1x ICSI Postojna, 1x ICSI Mb)
 Ober, 1. IVF, Sv.Duh
 Marijana189, 1. AIH, KB Osijek
 Kaja26, 1. AIH, Sv.Duh
 Klikica, 1. IVF, Mb

*SVIBANJ 2011. 17*
 Patuljchica, 1. ICSI/PGD, PFC (nakon 1x AIH, Polikl. IVF)
 Milla2, 1. IVF, Petrova 
 Blue bear, prirodno
 Mia Lilly, 6. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 5x ICSI, VV)
 Slava77, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 3x AIH, CITO)
 Mali-mis, 2. ICSI, Danska (nakon 1x ICSI)
 MAJONI974, 4.ICSI, Vili (nakon 3X AIH, 3X IVF, Vinogradska)
 Opa, 2. IVF, Pronatal (nakon 1xIVF, Pronatal)
 tika08, 1. IVF, PFC
 Dudadudaduda, 2. FET, Mb (nakon 1xIVF, 1XFET Mb)
 Šumskovoće, 2. ICSI, KBC Ri (nakon 1x ICSI, KBC Ri)
 Frenchgirl, 3.IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 2x IVF, Sv.Duh)
 Čuftica, 1. IVF, Petrova (nakon 3xAIH Petrova)
 Šiškica, 5. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, VV)
 Vala Mala, 4. IVF, Ljubljana/Postojna (nakon 3xIVF, VV)
 Niki78, 3. ICSI, poliklinika IVF (nakon 1xIVF poliklinika IVF, 1x IVF VV)
 bublica3, prirodno (nakon 3 AIH, 1 IVF Petrova, 1 IVF MB, 3 IVF-a CITO)

*LIPANJ 2011. 14*
 nana1976, IVF, VV 
 maya3, 6. IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 5xIVF VV)
 tulipan83, 3. IVF/ICSI, VV (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1x krio VV)
 Iva Mia 2009, 2. krio IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 3x IVF, 1x krio IVF Sv. Duh)
 Sali, 5. IVF, KBC Ri (nakon 1xIVF MB, 2xIVF LJ, 1xIVF KBC Ri)
 prag, 1. IVF, Pronatal
 Muki, IVF, Sv. Duh 
 andream, 5. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 2xAIH, 2xICSI Vg)
 Ambra, 6. ICSI KBC Ri (nakon 2xIUI KBC Ri, 5xIVF/ICSI Postojna/KBC Ri)
 kaja76, 1. AIH, KBC Ri (nakon 1x prirodna trudnoća, missed ab)
 faith79, IVF, PFC 
 Vanchriban, 2. AIH, Petrova (nakon 1xAIH Petrova)
 alma_itd, 3. FET, Belgija (nakon 2xICSI Belgija)
 Kikica1, prirodno (nakon 2xIVF KBC Ri)

*SRPANJ 2011. 7*
 zlatica, 4. IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI KBC St, 2xIVF/ICSI CITO)
 andiko, prirodno i neplanirano
 honeybee, IVF Petrova
 đurđa76, 2. IVF, Prag (nakon 1x IVF Prag)
 Inesz, 1. ICSI, Vinogradska
 darkica, 3. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 2xICSI IVF Centar)
Miki76, secICSI CITO

*KOLOVOZ 2011. 7*
 MASLINA1973, prirodni IVF, Sv. Duh
 Klara31, 2. IVF, CITO (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF CITO)
 nina70, 1. IVF, Sv. Duh
 nora, FET, Prag
 Biogaja, prirodno
 lasta, 2. FET, Ljubljana (nakon 1x ICSI Ljubljana, 1x FET Ljubljana)
 hop, 2. IVF, Prag PFC (nakon 1x IVF Prag)

*RUJAN 2011. 12*
 kerolajn5, prirodno (nakon 3x IVF, 2x prirodni IVF)
 medeni, 1. ICSI, Prag
 kordica, 1. IVF, SD (nakon 3xAIH SD) TRIGEMINI
 kia, 1. FET, Prag (nakon 1x ICSI SD, 1x ICSI Prag)
 mirna26, 3. IVF/ICSI
 Lua, secICSI CITO
 inaa, CITO
a72, prirodno (u pripremi za  FET)
 Tina2701, 2.AIH (nakon 1.IAH KBO)
Sela , Prag
Pea, secICSI, CITO
tajna30, prirodno (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)

*LISTOPAD 2011. 12*
 miga24, secICSI, Petrova (nakon 2IVF, Petrova)
 ježić  , 1.IVF, Petrova (nakon 4AIH, Petrova)
Malena19, VV
Simicv, Pronatal
Hakya, 2.ICSI CITO (nakon 1 ICSI Firule)
Nety, 2.IVF, Petrova
Amly, 7. IVF
Luna81 , VV, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Mmare, 1.IVF, SD (nakon 3×AIH)
kockica1, 2. ICSI Prag (nakon 1 CITO)
Morska vila, 2.ICSI Vili
Šimica14

*STUDENI 2011. 15*
Gosparka, 6.ICSI SD (nakon 4×Petrova, 2×SD)
Sezen, 2.IVF VV (nakon 1.stim i 1sek.)
Destiny child, 1.IVF, VV
Incika, 2.IVF, VV
Ana.b, 2.ICSI
Vanessa
Bab, 10.ICSI
sweety, prirodno
king ,VV 4.ICSI
Tigrica84,   VV
Venera3, 4.ICSI Prag
Hallo, VV
Charlie
mirjana s, Ri ,sekundarni (nakon 3.ICSI i 1 sek)
Iva15, Ri

*PROSINAC 2011. 18*
eva133, VV  GEMINI
Artisan, IVFcentar 1.IVF (nakon 3 AIH) 
crvenkapica77, CITO, sekundarni (nakon 3AIH i 3 ICSI)
ivanicaa,2.IVF  VV (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
jasna09, Maribor
dagnja,  AIH
sara38, Ri, nakon 2 AIH i 9 IVF/ICSI  
tikica78, IVFcentar GEMINI
karlita, VV   
konfuzija
thinkpink, Ri
capka, VV
Sonja29, 18.IVF
tikki, 3.ICI, Slo
mistic, 3.ICSI
kalendar
tonka86, AIH,  St
Alcantra

----------


## Svilena

curke,danas sam bila na prvom pr.jedno :Heart:  kuca evo 6 tj.sam trudna(sve drugo u mom potp.) nadam se da sam na dobrom forumu?!!! :Smile: pozdrav :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

* SIJEČANJ 2012.* 
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)

*VELJAČA 2012.*
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI?
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

*OŽUJAK 2012.*
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV,  3.stimulirani
Thubbe
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
ruža82, VV,  2.IVF (nakon 4×AIH i 1×IVF)
peugeot206, Cito, 3.IVF
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV

Tek sam danas shvatila da bi bilo dobro i tu prikeljiti listu trudnica, pa eto, baš je lijepa. Još kada bi tako nastavilaa rasti iz mjeseca u mjesec
Nemam sve detalje pa ako možete javite mi na pp

hvala i sretno

----------


## BigBlue

Ovo je cijela lista; fali nam jedna inkognituša iz 8. mjeseca i jedna iz 12., pa kad se jave, lista će nam biti potpuna!

*Ukupno u 2012. godini smo imali 140 trudnoća.* Zasad  :Grin: 

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Bubzi, PFC
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (11)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
MalaMaja, Vg, IVF
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
musica, VV, 1.IVF
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI

SRPANJ (6)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI)  - GEMINI
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI

RUJAN  (13) 
antesa, SD, IVF- GEMINI
ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
maca papucarica, spontana trudnoća (nakon ciljanih i 3xAIH)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
mirelaj, VV, 1. IVF – GEMINI
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF
nana0501, SD, 1. IVF
Prskalica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 3xAIH)
zelja, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF (nakon 6xAIH)
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

LISTOPAD  (17) 
123beba, VV, 1. IVF 
anddu, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI)
clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Evelyn73, SD, IVF/ICSI
Gabi25, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 8xIVF)
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Iva77, PFC (nakon 3xICSI, 1xprirodni IVF, 3xFET)
J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF
La-tica, Vg, 1.IVF
Mare41, PFC Prag – GEMINI
marisela, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Milasova8 , Petrova, 1.ICSI
Mury, VV (nakon 6x ICSI, 1x FET) – GEMINI
peugeot206, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni) – TRIGEMINI
Phiphy, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
pipi73, Pronatal Prag, FET, (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
vulkan, Ri, sekundarni  IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

STUDENI (15) 
anakob, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Bab, Petrova, IVF (nakon 10xICSI, 1xsek.ICSI) - GEMINI
Berishka, CITO, 1. IVF
Cassie, Pronatal Prag, IVF
Heli , PFC Prag, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Iva77, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/ ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xFET)
La-tica, VG, 1.IVF
medonija, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI – GEMINI
MeriLu, CITO, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF)
Pčelica2009, Mb (nakon 8 pokušaja)
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1x IVF)
Rose, PFC, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
Runa, MB, 1xIVF/ICSI
sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
s_iva, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 7xAIH, 12xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

PROSINAC (7) 
anabanana, VV, IVF
Argente, Ri, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Blekonja, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Bubamara87, RI, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
deniii, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH) – GEMINI
kismet, PFC Prag, IVF
nana 72, PFC Prag, IVF

----------


## Argente

Dižem da se ove dvije upišu jer ću ih ja  :Grin:

----------


## sanda1977

:Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

> Dižem da se ove dvije upišu jer ću ih ja


aj ti Argente, aj ti, aj ti, aj ti.........................

----------


## reny123

Upišite i mene za srpanj 2012., 5. IVF (3 u Vg=0, 2 na VV= 1 missed ab.i 1 uspješna trudnoća  :Heart: ).
Jeste na mene mislile ili nas ima još neupisanih?

----------


## srecha

I mene,i mene he he! Upišite me  u listopad 2012. Ivf centar,1. Ivf/icsi <3

----------


## Argente

> Upišite i mene za srpanj 2012., 5. IVF (3 u Vg=0, 2 na VV= 1 missed ab.i 1 uspješna trudnoća ).
> Jeste na mene mislile ili nas ima još neupisanih?


reny, baš na tebe  :Smile: 
i sad prijavljujem i Mali Mimi prije nego se mali rodi, prosinac 2012.
Mimi dopiši ostale podatke

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja nisam ni skužila ovu listu ranije, pratim samo na odbrojavanju...znači prosinac 2012 13. IVF Rijeka

----------


## Pinky

kraj je godine, bilo bi lipo viditi listu za 2013.  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

*u 2013. 
ukupno su ostvarene 83 trudnoće!!*


*SIJEČANJ 2013. (7)*
luc, PFC  Prag, 1. AID  
legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI) gemini 
sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
kruca, Vg, IVF (nakon 6xIVF)
tina29, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
edina, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
spodoba, BBN Muenchen, ICSI (nakon 6xICSI)

*VELJAČA 2013. (5)* 
sivka, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3XIVF) 
pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH) gemini
Štrumfet@, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
anabela1, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 IVF/ICSI)

*OŽUJAK 2013. (5)* 
Bluebella, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/PICSI, 1xFET)
Pinar, PFC, 1.IVF gemini
željkica, CITO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1Xsekundarni) 
barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
butterfly101, spontana trudnoća (nakon 7xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

*TRAVANJ 2013. (7)* 
Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) 
ANGEL_26, IVF/ICSI gemini
Vanesa, VV, FET trigemini
corinaII, Cito, FET (nakon 1xAIH,  5xIVF)
leeloo77, PFC, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAID, 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) gemini
magi7, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu ( trudilica za drugu bebu, nakon 1xFET, 2xIVF) 
Ginger, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (trudilica za treću bebu, nakon 1xIVF)

*SVIBANJ 2013. (8)* 
Berina, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI) 
karla1980, Maribor, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 
nov@, VV,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
innu, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
inaa, Cito,  IVF/ICSI/TESA (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI/TESA)
Vrci, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
dora<3, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
đurđa76, PFC Prag, IVF (trudilica za drugu bebu) gemini

*LIPANJ 2013. (9)* 
boss, Postojna, IVF/ICSI/TESE gemini
Zima77, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 5xIVF) 
Žabac, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xAIH,  7xIVF, 1xFET)
Daka, Vg, 1. AIH
linalena, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni IVF/ICSI)
sybylle, IVF Centar,  IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)  gemini
snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF) 
mima235, VV, IVF
ana 03, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

*SRPANJ 2013. (3)* 
tigrical, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET, 4xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xIVF polustimulirani)
tonkica, Petrova, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
hannah8, PFC Prag

*KOLOVOZ 2013. (3)* 
m2b gemini
DiDi446, spontana trudnoća (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Konfuzija, Betaplus, IVF

*RUJAN 2013. (4)* 
lara39+, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI) 
tika08, PFC, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu gemini
ivka13, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 1xFET) 
jojo, Kbc Split, 1. IVF gemini

*LISTOPAD 2013. (16)* 
saan, VV, 1. IVF
bebi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
doanna, SD, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI)
Ignis, PFC, FET
lberc, VV, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xFET)
Lotta81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF, 1xFET) 
jejja, Ri, FET (nakon 2xIVF) 
Ftičica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
MajaPOP, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3xIVF, 2xFET)
Anna1, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
Iva TS, Slo, IVF
beb – san, VV, 1. AIH
TrudyC, VV, IVF (nakon 16xIVF)
ana-, spontana trudnoća
Tinka79, VV, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
strategija, spontana trudnoća

*STUDENI 2013. (10)* 
puckica, Petrova, 1. IVF gemini
analoneta, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF) 
vrtirepka, VV, 1. IVF gemini
dino84, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)
lana01, Vg, 1. IVF
suzzica, Betaplus, 1.IVF 
clematis, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
dreamgirl, Betaplus, Ivf u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 7xIVF)
Maybebaby, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
miny, PFC Prag, FET

*PROSINAC 2013. (6)* 
orhideja.,  VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 
mravak, KBC Ri, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
Brunaa, Mb, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
Nera29, KBC Ri, FET
Tena789, KBC Ri

----------


## Vrci

Meni se čini da je to dosta malo, u odnosu na prijašnje godine...

----------


## Argente

Je Vrci, katastrofa. A ne bih rekla da je to zbog smanjenja broja korisnika foruma :\

----------


## bubekica

Jesu proslih godina s lista brisani spontani biokemijske i sl?

----------


## Vrci

Koliko se sjecam kad sam gledala,da. Jer su cure javljale da ih se makne

----------


## Kadauna

mislim da nisu sve maknute iz liste 2012 -jer neke cini mi  se vidim iako nisu iznijele trudnoce do kiraja ali je bubekica brojka i dalje grozno niska za 2013. uzas i tuga i jaoj iskreno svima nama neplodnima koji moramo u drzavne klinike na lijecenje ;-(

----------


## Tena789

i mene možete upisati u 12.mjesec 2013,kbc Ri, od 30.12.pozitivan test,čekamo utz,

----------


## anabela1

Možete i mene dopisati za veljaču 2013 9. IVF/ICSI (VV)

----------


## valiana

Hm i sam 8 koliko vidim iz Praga!?Stvarno malo ali zato čemo mi ovu godinu obogatit! :Smile:

----------


## Argente

> Jesu proslih godina s lista brisani spontani biokemijske i sl?


Mislim da biokemijske i rani spontani jesu, ovi kasniji /preuranjeni porodi nisu (to vidim  :Sad: ) ali da...i dalje je to drastičan pad.

----------


## little ivy

dopišite i mene....prosinac 2013 PFC gemini  :Smile:

----------


## maku

Hej! Pisite i mene na listu za prosinac 2013. PFC Prag, FET  :Smile:

----------


## ana-blizanci

navratih samo da vam od srca čestitam na trudnocama!! predivno mi je vidit uspjeh!!! bravo bravo bravo!!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## eryngium

KBC Ri, IVF 3/2015. Nakon 3xAIH, 3xprirodni (2x transfer i 1x bijeg stanice)

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## BigBlue

*Neke nam trudnice iz 2014. fale, a nedostaje nam i cijeli rujan/listopad, pa vas molim da se javite. 

Kad vas upišem na listu, post ću brisati.

HVALA!*

VELJAČA 2014. (11)
splicanka30, KBC Split, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH)
Geja, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
frodo, Petrova, IVF /ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI), trudilica za drugu bebu
boogie woogie, Betaplus, FET
Shadow, PFC, IVF 
saraya, Vg, IVF (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
sanjam
mare77, PFC, IVF gemini
mima32, spontana trudnoća
M@tt, spontana trudnoća
mari80, VV, 1.IVF

OŽUJAK 2014. (8)
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
ARIANM, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET), trudilica za drugu bebu
nada0007, VV, 1.IVF gemini
funky, Cito, IVF (nakon2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
bila_boja

TRAVANJ 2014. (13)
Noemi, VV, 1.IVF
bugaboo, VV, IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu
Mjesto pod suncem, VV, 1.IVF
smarija, Slo, IVF
jo1974, VV, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
aprilili, Poliklinika Škvorc, 1. IVF/ICSI
pea, spontana trudnoća
Aliki, SD, 1.IVF
Mury, spontana trudnoća
jan@, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Kirona, Poliklinika Škvorc, IVF (nakon 1xIVF), trudilica za drugu bebu
Krtica, spontana strudnoća

SVIBANJ 2014. (5)
Vaki, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
KLARA31 , VV, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 1xIVF)
mala11111, SD, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) gemini
dubyaki, 1.IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
sami_os, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) gemini 

LIPANJ 2014. (4)
Vlatka35, PFC, 1.IVF/donacija js  gemini
lady555, Petrova, 1.IVF/TESE
duskadz, PFC, 1.IVF
Ledamo, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)

SRPANJ 2014. (7)
LaraLana, Sistina, 1.IVF
paty, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 1xFET, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu), trudilica za drugu bebu
njoka, KBC Ri, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
Sadie, Betaplus, FET (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Vivach, PFC, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xFET)
Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI)
dani82, KBC Ri, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu 

KOLOVOZ 2014. (1)
klivija, IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)

STRUDENI 2014. (5)
sara10, FET, Cito (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)
ivana.sky, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
Sanjolina, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
littlemouse1, 1.IVF
Angely4you, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF) - GEMINI

PROSINAC 2014. (4)
Twinolina, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za treću bebu - GEMINI
vita22, spontana trudnoća
malena19, VV, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu
geta, IVF, Belgija trudilica za drugu bebu

----------


## BigBlue

Ako vas nema na listi, molim vas javite se. 
Ako ste na listi, ali nemamo podataka gdje ste uspjeli i iz kojeg pokušaja, također javite. _To bi otprilike trebalo izgledati npr. ovako:  4/2015 mona22, VV, IVF (nakon3xIVF, 2xFET, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)_. Trudnoće se prijavljuju za mjesec u kojem je bila punkcija. Nakon upisa na listu brisati ću post.

*Svaki vaš podatak nam je važan!
HVALA!* 

SIJEČANJ 2015. (3)
MallaPlava, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
vojvodjanka, FET, Norveška (nakon 1xIVF)
micamaca30, poliklinika IVF

VELJAČA 2015. (4)
dunja12, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon1xIVF) - GEMINI
PinaColada, IVF
manola, IVF
Muma, spontana trudnoća

OŽUJAK 2015. (3)
zelimo_bebu, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
eryngium, KBC Ri, IVF
kudri, spontana trudnoća

TRAVANJ 2015. (5)
žužy, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF, 3xFET)
Bananka, IVF
mona22, VV, IVF (nakon3xIVF, 2xFET, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
Icsi, Cito, 1. IVF/ICSI
circus, Maribor, FET (nakon?)

SVIBANJ 2015. (5)
Njuskalica, Poliklinika Škvorc, IVF
tinica8 , IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
Medeja, IVF
plavo oko, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
Frćka, FET, (nakon 4XAIH, 6xIVF)

LIPANJ 2015. (9)
darmar, MB, IVF (nakon 6xklomifen, 5xIVF, 1xFET)
maris1980, ICSI
ljube555, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Leelooluna, IVF
sisak, IVF
orange80, IVF
orhideja, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
zdravka82, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 2xFET)
perlica55, IVF

KOLOVOZ 2015. (2)
Mury, spontana trudnoća
LadyB,

RUJAN 2015. (2)
zelimo_bebu, VV, FET (nakon 4xICSI)
Lunale,

LISTOPAD 2015. (5)
Lagunas,
Zima77,
vojvodjanka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET);
Tigo
Leon@, IVF

STUDENI  2015. (7)
norma jeane, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
kiki30, FET, (nakon 14x IVF)
id20, IVF
mery87, IVF
tina1993, IVF
Marinab1304, IVF,(nakon 4XAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF)
mikipika32, Češka

PPROSINAC 2015. (6)
mila2, IVF
gipsy, IVF, CITO, (nakon 5xIVF)
antonija15, FET, (nakon 4xIVF)
vucica
Bond, FET, Vinogradska, (nakon 6xIVF)
MmEeGgIi

----------


## antony34

Da se i ja prijavim sljedeci mj idem u prirodni postupak u petrovu.

----------


## mikipika32

12/2015 Mikipika32, PRFC (Prag) FET (5xIVF i 1xFET)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikipika32

Sorry sad sam se nasla na listi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BigBlue

Hvala *mikipika*, dodati ću info




> Da se i ja prijavim sljedeci mj idem u prirodni postupak u petrovu.


antony, najava postupka i postupke u toku prijavljujemo na Odbrojavanju, pa se možeš i tamo javiti. A ja se veselim uskoro staviti te među trudnice 2016  :Kiss:

----------


## id20

Ne znam jel brisete trudnice ako se dogodio spontani! 
11/2015, id20, poliklinika Skvorc (spontani 10tt)

----------


## žužy

Ja sam na listici  :Kiss:  jedino je trudnoča iz 5. ivf-a.

----------


## strijelac

7/2015, strijelac, VV ICSI prirodni ciklus ( nakon 3 x ICSI stimulirani i 1 x ICSI klomifen)

----------


## drama_queen

Evo curke da se i ja prijavim ...šutim od straha al evo nakon 5 IVF-a i svega što se vidi u mom potpisu evo nas ...11 / 15  FET , KBC Ri, (nakon 5 IVF)

----------


## drama_queen

upsić nije 11/15 nego 12/15

----------


## una99

02./2016. spontana trudnoća ( nakon 1 x IVF u prirodnom c.,  6 x IVF puni stimulirani)

----------


## rebecca

05/2016, rebecca, poliklinika Podobnik, FET (nakon 1xICSI)

----------


## Varnica

02/2016, Varnica, Petrova, ICSI prirodni ciklus (nakon 7 AIH i 5 ICSI stimulirani ciklusi)

----------


## Katjuša

4/2016 Katjuša, KBC RI, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 2xstim IVF)

----------


## Inesz

cure čestitam!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~




> 02/2016, Varnica, Petrova, ICSI prirodni ciklus (nakon 7 AIH i 5 ICSI stimulirani ciklusi)


Varnica, ovo je osobito lijepo iznenađenje! ~~~~~~~~

Jesi vidjela ovu našu temu ?
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83226-3...37#post2891337

Cure 39+ bi trebale malo ohrabrenja  :Smile:

----------


## Varnica

> cure čestitam!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> Varnica, ovo je osobito lijepo iznenađenje! ~~~~~~~~
> 
> Jesi vidjela ovu našu temu ?
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83226-3...37#post2891337
> 
> Cure 39+ bi trebale malo ohrabrenja


Hvala!!!

Jesam, jesam,  vidjela sam Q10 ekipu! 
Samo da malo skupim hrabrosti i napišem nešto tamo...Malo sam još unezvjerena   :Wink:

----------


## Anci272

> *Neke nam trudnice iz 2014. fale, a nedostaje nam i cijeli rujan/listopad, pa vas molim da se javite. 
> 
> Kad vas upišem na listu, post ću brisati.
> 
> HVALA!*


Sad vidim da se ja nisam upisala pod listopad 2014
Anci272, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

----------

